# Santa Claus and 0x10b



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well let me tell you a little story... about some very good girls and boys.
Santa delivered them a gift... and the response was amazing.

Santa heard (and read) all your replies, and promises of being good, ect...
Santa has decided to make a second run.

*However* next week is his annual big trip, so this is going to be the last run for a little while. Doesn't mean it will be the last run ever... just probably for 2006.

It also doesn't mean, Santa won't flip his national distribution network. He just wants to make sure that the gift fits and works as it is supposed to.

------------------------------- 
So some of the same "warnings" from the other night.

Staggard rollouts are there for a reason... as much as they are confident about the release, they need to limit the impact of any unexpected issues.

However; If you are so incline and want to "take a risk" and force download the 0x10B software version... here is your opportunity.

As of this writing the version number is 0x10B; It may change before things happen

*Tonight: 12/15/2006 between 11pm and 1:30am(EST); 8pm and 10:30pm (PST), you may be able to get the new 0x10B code by the 02468 method. *

If you do attempt to get 0x10B; then you assume all the risks with the software version.

Here is what is changing so evaluate your decision to move from what ever version you are on now, to 0x10B. (I am not going to post formal release notes at this time).


MORE stability fixes
Updates to the Music/Picture (aka ViiV) features of the system
Updates to the Prioritizer (to improve it's performance)
Tuner Conflict Screen
During FF, there are cases where the image will go "backwards" for a frame or two; fixed
Several HDMI compatibility fixes

I can not stress it enough: If you force download 0x10B, *DO NOT CALL* the call center if you are having problems. Come back here, and report the problem.

And if it is to the point that you can "live" with it, do another forced update to revert back to 0xFA, there is no going back to 0x104, 0x108, or any other version after 0xFA


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

To force a download:

1) Reboot your system either via the Red Button, GUI Option, or pull the power.

2) On the first WELCOME screen, enter 0 2 4 6 8 slowly and deliberately. ONE TIME

3) After the Welcome Screen, you'll get an almost there screen. The next screen will be the download software screen.

Some things to try if it is failing.

Unplug your unit, wait a few minutes and try again
Do this right in front of your unit (not from the Lazy-Boy)
Try your remote in DirecTV mode


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And please, be kind to the forum... resist the tempation to post "I got it"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PS: This elf, is not going to be on the forum much tonight...
Unless my luck goes bad....


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And please, be kind to the forum... resist the tempation to post "I got it"


Thanks for all the info. I will probably plunge now for 108 and wait on B Question, to revert back to FA then, you just do RBR WITHOUT the 02468 and then fa will load? I never do stuff lke this until I know the road back. Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

Thx. for the inside info Earl.
Much Appreciated!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HolmesCo said:


> Thanks for all the info. I will probably plunge now for 108 and wait on B Question, to revert back to FA then, you just do RBR WITHOUT the 02468 and then fa will load? I never do stuff lke this until I know the road back. Thanks!


No, If you want to go back to 0xFA

You reboot, when there isn't another software version push going on, and do the 0 2 4 6 8 it will then re-download 0xFA.

If you simply reboot with 0x108 or 0x10B installed... you will still have that version.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, If you want to go back to 0xFA
> 
> You reboot, when there isn't another software version push going on, and do the 0 2 4 6 8 it will then re-download 0xFA.
> 
> If you simply reboot with 0x108 or 0x10B installed... you will still have that version.


many thanks, Earl Good Luck tonight...

:icon_da: (gotta make use of this membership)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

While it wasn't said in so many words, if you like the release that you have, don't push your luck by downloading a later release. You *cannot* go back.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Earl. This can also be considered a first night of Hanukkah present for those forum members out there that don't celebrate X-Mas.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, If you want to go back to 0xFA
> 
> You reboot, when there isn't another software version push going on, and do the 0 2 4 6 8 it will then re-download 0xFA.
> 
> If you simply reboot with 0x108 or 0x10B installed... you will still have that version.


Sorry to bother you again, but how does one know when there is not a "software push going on" ?? Not sure I understand. Thx.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, If you want to go back to 0xFA
> 
> You reboot, when there isn't another software version push going on, and do the 0 2 4 6 8 it will then re-download 0xFA.
> 
> If you simply reboot with 0x108 or 0x10B installed... you will still have that version.


For those who are already on the "automatic" 0x104 or 0x108 distribution (not the "santa" distribution), will a RBR revert to 104/8 or to 0xFA?


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Earl,

I know alot of people are loving you right now.

Too bad I won't get my HR-20 till tommorrow.

I sure wish Santa would make this a two night run.....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HolmesCo said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but how does one know when there is not a "software push going on" ?? Not sure I understand. Thx.


Basically...
Any other time, besides the window noted above...


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Earl, and thanks D* for giving us that missed Santa the first time another chance!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess it's safe to say that 0x108 will not be going national now. Time to go decide what I want to do with the Distribution map :scratchin


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> For those who are already on the "automatic" 0x104 or 0x108 distribution (not the "santa" distribution), will a RBR revert to 104/8 or to 0xFA?


Hmm... Good question... I am 99% sure, you will revert to 0xFA.
0x104 and 0x108 have been pulled from the stream.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but how does one know when there is not a "software push going on" ?? Not sure I understand. Thx.


there is always a "latest" version sitting out there. If you press 02468 as described - you download the latest version. (Even if you already have it.) For 3 hours tonight -the latest version will be this one as described.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brott said:


> I guess it's safe to say that 0x108 will not be going national now. Time to go decide what I want to do with the Distribution map :scratchin


Wait, until there is a pushed distribution.


----------



## Tomster (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Earl.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow Earl, it's gotta be getting tough to come up with more Santa Claus metaphors! 

Thanks for the info, you truly are an asset to this forum.


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

Will this new Ox10B version have OTA channel capability? Thanks.


----------



## I.M. Nobody (Aug 25, 2006)

Earl whats the difference between 108 and 10B I'm confused.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I.M. Nobody said:


> Earl whats the difference between 108 and 10B I'm confused.


 * MORE stability fixes
* Updates to the Music/Picture (aka ViiV) features of the system
* Updates to the Prioritizer (to improve it's performance)
* Tuner Conflict Screen
* During FF, there are cases where the image will go "backwards" for a frame or two; fixed
* Several HDMI compatibility fixes

I'm not Earl - but i think that will cover it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I.M. Nobody said:


> Earl whats the difference between 108 and 10B I'm confused.


Ummm, it was in his first post.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

I assume the update also brings OTA with it (for those of us still with 0xfa)?

Does the download reformat (wipe out) current recordings?

Thanks a bunch!!
Sully


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH EARL!!!!!!!
You are so supremely awesome! 
Yesterday, and all of today, I was sick to my stomach of missing the opportunity the other night, not to mention that my beloved Seahawks stink!!!! Anyway, Thank you so much!!!
I can't wait to network the DVR


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Earl,

Something to play with this weekend....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl,

"Luck be a Lady Tonight". thank you and thank you to Directv for another run.

On the road in WI.
Tom


----------



## boatbumm (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! Thanks Earl, for your tireless efforts on behalf of all of us in this forum! (Old grandpa sets alarm for 2300 EST in case he falls asleep watching TV tonight!) ;-)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> While it wasn't said in so many words, if you like the release that you have, don't push your luck by downloading a later release. You *cannot* go back.


I don't think that's quite right.

If you like 0x108 and you download 0x10B, you can't go back to 0x108.

However, if you like 0xFA and you download 0x10B and don't like it, you most certainly can go back to 0xFA. Just wait until the 0x10B window closes late tonight, and force a download...or wait until tomorrow morning.

The real risk if is you like 108 (because it has OTA-HD enabled) and for some reason 10B isn't your cup of tea, you can't go to any other version that will still have OTA-HD.

Hopefully, this will help people make up their minds.

I've got 0x108 (OTA-HD release from Wednesday evening) and I am going to update to 0x10B tonight, God willing

I just can't resist, even though I'm quite pleased with 0x108. Those who missed 0x108 and need OTA-HD recording don't have a choice...they have to go with what is being provided tonight. (or do without OTA-HD recording on the HR20)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

WolfpackSully said:


> I assume the update also brings OTA with it (for those of us still with 0xfa)?
> 
> Does the download reformat (wipe out) current recordings?
> 
> ...


Yes, to OTA-HD ...no current recordings stay just fine...assuming the update tonight behaves like the update to 108 did on Wednesday evening.


----------



## richadam (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Santa, 

I will try my best to be nice even if 0x10b is naughty. 

This strikes me as a really good way to allow those who are willing and probably more able to provide feedback on a preliminary release back to the developers.

applaudingly yours,
rda


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

richadam said:


> Thanks Santa,
> 
> I will try my best to be nice even if 0x10b is naughty.
> 
> ...


RDA - Richard Dean Anderson?


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> Yes, to OTA-HD ...no current recordings stay just fine...assuming the update tonight behaves like the update to 108 did on Wednesday evening.


Sweet! Thanks for the reply hasan!!

Sully


----------



## RollTideinHD (Dec 13, 2006)

Getting HR20 installed on 12/20. Can we please have Santa visit just one more time on 12/20!!!!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I would like to see the new version but mine works fine on 08.. decisions decisions.....


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well let me tell you a little story... about some very good girls and boys.
> Santa delivered them a gift... and the response was amazing.
> 
> Santa heard (and read) all your replies, and promises of being good, ect...
> Santa has decided to make a second run.


I am so excited, its like I am kid again!
Thanks to Earl and the lads at D*


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Move aside. There's a new kinda Kool-Aid in town! And it's begin served up by the master bartender himself. Thanks Earl. I'm in.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl - Will this release also be sent to the same parts of so cal that got all the other ones automatically - or is it opt in only? Thanks again for all you do.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank You!!!!!
This is really quite amazing if you consider how large directv is...this flexibility is truly dtv's new strength.

Thanks Earl!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I would like to see the new version but mine works fine on 08.. decisions decisions.....


Same here. My manual recordings are working. If I could go back to 108, then its a no brainer, but to have to revert to FA, I think I will stay with 108.

In the future, as long as I can go back to a national release with the manual reocrding issue fixed, then sure.

But for now, no.

But thanks to Earl and D* anyway.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Earl, and thanks D*.
And good luck this evening, be bad. ;-D
Ken


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Hum, should I be greedy and risk taking presents from santa again? 
Since all has been well since (although I havn't watched a ton of recorded or live TV) the 108 download, I will probably wait till later to decide.


----------



## rjsimmons (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, Earl! This forum is a lifesaver for Directv subscribers. 
(Can't wiat for 10:00 CST)


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

i have my tv hooked up to my HR20 via HDMI > DVI cable.. during the "welcome..." screen the HR20 doesn't send a signal (or its sending a 480i signal and my DVI input doesn't like it)... so i'm going to have to do it blindly (by using the light pattern on the front).... can someone tell me what the lights are doing on the front of the unit when the "welcome" screen is displayed?


----------



## admiral39 (Nov 7, 2006)

Earl, what can I say but that I have a very special kind of man-love for you. Seriously thanks for all of your hard work :righton:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Let's not forget to thank Santa by becoming DBSTalk Forum members! Check out the added benefits here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, Your the Man Earl:goodjob: Many thanks for helping us with Santa 

I got all the info I need, just waiting on Good Old Santa!pride


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Let's not forget to thank Santa by becoming DBSTalk Forum members! Check out the added benefits here ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


I was so thrilled with OTA on the HR20 on Wednesday, that I did it as fast as my lil fingers could type it in.

Thanks for posting the info again, I hope others will be so happy that they will do what I did.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

hasan said:


> I was so thrilled with OTA on the HR20 on Wednesday, that I did it as fast as my lil fingers could type it in.
> 
> Thanks for posting the info again, I hope others will be so happy that they will do what I did.


I'm going to remain a freeloader still for the time being. I feel that my 1600+ posts since late August are contribution enough so far.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Let's not forget to thank Santa by becoming DBSTalk Forum members! Check out the added benefits here ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Hey Litzdog...Thanks

I was just trying figure out how to revive that a little bit.


----------



## RichmondSteeler (Dec 7, 2006)

Earl, you da man! Thanks to you and D* for your early notice this time.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

So is this now th #1 site on the internet since santa? :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks SANTA regardless of what happens


----------



## Scorch (Aug 4, 2006)

Rock on!

I love this time of year................... :hurah:


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl - Thanks for arranging this. I work tomorrow morning at 6AM which means I have to be up at 4:45AM. I know I will be staying up to get this update anyway. You rock!

Steve


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

All I can say is thanks Earl for all the help getting Santa to give us a second shot!:bowdown: 

Merry Christmas

Go Bears.... They will need it when they face my Chargers on Feb. 4th!!!!!!!!:joy:


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

4 More hours till count down!!!!!!


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

RollTideinHD said:


> Getting HR20 installed on 12/20. Can we please have Santa visit just one more time on 12/20!!!!


Installed? You have time to run out and get her ready by the window. They had 8 in BestBuy today when I picked up a HDMI cable today.

YEA! Now fly like the wind!


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess I'll be watching for success stories tonight. Loving the 108, don't want to go 10B and risk going back to FA. Please keep us up-to-date tonight, if all is going well, I think I might jump in to 10B...


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm all for stability fixes and since I re-formatted last night and have not setup any recordings because of the lack of guide data I will pull this down tonight and go from there.

I just want to watch what it's recorded


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I just realized that I have no internet at home right now because of moving a DSL/phone line outside. I'm going to give it a go with no feedback from this forum. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## RollTideinHD (Dec 13, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> Installed? You have time to run out and get her ready by the window. They had 8 in BestBuy today when I picked up a HDMI cable today.
> 
> YEA! Now fly like the wind!


Not here in Atlanta! They are all sold out at BB & CC for like 50 miles around! By the way, what HDMI cable did u buy and how much? That will be my next step.


----------



## Scorch (Aug 4, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm going to remain a freeloader still for the time being. I feel that my 1600+ posts since late August are contribution enough so far.


Freeloader.................your kidding right:grin: :grin:


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Earl, thank you SOOOOO Much for convincing Santa to take a trial run again!!! It looks like Xmas is coming a little EARLy this year!!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl,

Just an FYI that this has made the front page at Satguys....just in case you need to manage things like that.


----------



## RollTideinHD (Dec 13, 2006)

Mrmiami said:


> Earl, thank you SOOOOO Much for convincing Santa to take a trial run again!!! It looks like Xmas is coming a little EARLy this year!!!


Earl, pal!!! Just one more time on 12/20... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Tonight: 12/15/2006 between 11pm and 1:30am(EST); 8pm and 10:30pm (PST), you may be able to get the new 0x10B code by the 02468 method. *


You know, Earl, living in CST - you could post CST and let those Easterners do the math. Hard enough remembering that code 06842145,,, Close right?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> You know, Earl, living in CST - you could post CST and let those Easterners do the math. Hard enough remembering that code 06842145,,, Close right?


Coffey77, come on.... you know darn well the code is up, down, up, down, left, right, left, right, A, B, B, A

Oh crap, that's Contra! :grin::grin:


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> My manual recordings are working. If I could go back to 108, then its a no brainer, but to have to revert to FA...


I'm facing the same dilemma. But I think I'll go for it. It will give me a chance to test padded recording behavior (one of the remaining bugs that really, well, bugs me) with the very latest release during Sunday's Bears game. Plus a chance to provide D* with feedback that matters to me. And even if it goes badly, I want to make sure the test group includes at least one person who really will:

Leave D* alone.
Report issues here; accurately, completely, and concisely.
Revert to the Authorized National version (0xFA) without pissing and moaning about how D* done me wrong.

If we get lots of violations of these rules when one of these goes badly (and, sooner or later, one will - it's the nature of the beast), they'll stop doing it, and we'll lose this excellent opportunity to get fixes faster and accelerate the improvement of this box.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I want to add, for those of you "thinking" about changing - isn't that what this is all about? Making it available so we can "test" it and give feedback. Are you satisfied with 0x108? Should they just make it the last rollout? They are doing us a favor because they feel we are capable of giving them a good response but if you don't take the download, how are they to know what to fix (or hopefully not to fix)? I too like when things work but we've gotten this far on things that didn't quite work exactly the way we want them to. Here's our chance to help! I say download as much as you can and give your best feedback back to them. We obviously did something they like - keep up the good work!!!


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

My 15.00 was sent right away... Thanks Earl,,,, but go SAINTS


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Coffey77, come on.... you know darn well the code is up, down, up, down, left, right, left, right, A, B, B, A
> 
> Oh crap, that's Contra! :grin::grin:


Incorrect. It's: ↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A (start)


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Coffey77, come on.... you know darn well the code is up, down, up, down, left, right, left, right, A, B, B, A
> 
> Oh crap, that's Contra! :grin::grin:


I tried to jam the NES controller into that USB port on the back :uglyhamme but couldn't quite get it without cutting a hole in the DVR.... Now it fits like a charm!!!  - but still haven't gotten the unlimited lives...


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Earl, thank you for your efforts on our behalf and please pass a thank you back to *D for trusting us to pressure test this firmware version. It makes most sense to utilize those looking for challenges


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

this may be premature, since i only read the first post, but i'm pretty sure i just had a small org*sm.


----------



## Todd Wiedemann (Jan 22, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Just an FYI that this has made the front page at Satguys....just in case you need to manage things like that.


So ?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

On a whim, I thought I'd log on and checkout the site tonite! I'm glad I did!
So I guess I'll disco my HDMI cable and hook up the comps!

"Somebody up there likes us" :lol:


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

kick4fun said:


> 4 More hours till count down!!!!!!


Can we get a "Countdown" Clock on the Announcement page?


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

RollTideinHD said:


> Not here in Atlanta! They are all sold out at BB & CC for like 50 miles around! By the way, what HDMI cable did u buy and how much? That will be my next step.


Buy the best HDMI cable you can afford. Having said that, when I got mine, CC had two by Monster in the $90 - $110 range -- both are probably fine. The more expensive has additional protective external flexible metal weave sheilding. Likely more protection than most need, but it is of the highest quality. My a/v team tells me HDMI is still a touchy technology. I went for the best.

Component cables are the same regards the cost. What D* includes with the HR20 is barely better than composit (in other words, S***). I know because it degraded my DVD signal to S-video appearance. I decided on the $80 Monster and can only tell the difference from the HDMI with a 1080i source (I run with both on my HR20). If it costs more, it may be better but someone else will have to tell you that. (Prices range up to $140.)


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

richlife said:


> Buy the best HDMI cable you can afford. Having said that, when I got mine, CC had two by Monster in the $90 - $110 range -- both are probably fine. The more expensive has additional protective external flexible metal weave sheilding. Likely more protection than most need, but it is of the highest quality. My a/v team tells me HDMI is still a touchy technology. I went for the best.
> 
> Component cables are the same regards the cost. What D* includes with the HR20 is barely better than composit (in other words, S***). I know because it degraded my DVD signal to S-video appearance. I decided on the $80 Monster and can only tell the difference from the HDMI with a 1080i source (I run with both on my HR20). If it costs more, it may be better but someone else will have to tell you that. (Prices range up to $140.)


You got some bad advice.
Try monoprice .com
Much more reasonable,excellent quality.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

6.35 versus 80? you do the math 

With all that money saved, you can become a DBSTalk member! 



slapshot1959 said:


> You got some bad advice.
> Try monoprice .com
> Much more reasonable,excellent quality.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Earl. This is great. A nice early Christmas gift. :hurah:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

richlife said:


> ...Buy the best HDMI cable you can afford....


Richlife,

With respect, expensive HDMI cables are not necessarily better. I have several Monoprice.com cable w/ a 5 port HDMI switch and they work flawlessly for a fraction of the cost of the other cables you mentioned. I can't tell you how many posts I have read indicating the same. I'm not an electrical engineer, but I have an expensive cable you referred to and I don't see any difference compared to the more cost effective ones.
More is not always better.
I hope your wife is feeling better.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

marlen said:


> Can we get a "Countdown" Clock on the Announcement page?


Earl will only be a few minutes... if that. :eek2:  Maybe he can post the time every minute for us.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

richlife said:


> Buy the best HDMI cable you can afford. Having said that, when I got mine, CC had two by Monster in the $90 - $110 range -- both are probably fine. The more expensive has additional protective external flexible metal weave sheilding. Likely more protection than most need, but it is of the highest quality. My a/v team tells me HDMI is still a touchy technology. I went for the best.
> 
> Component cables are the same regards the cost. What D* includes with the HR20 is barely better than composit (in other words, S***). I know because it degraded my DVD signal to S-video appearance. I decided on the $80 Monster and can only tell the difference from the HDMI with a 1080i source (I run with both on my HR20). If it costs more, it may be better but someone else will have to tell you that. (Prices range up to $140.)


I respectfully disagree with this post. Monster Cables, while supported by great marketing and packaging, aren't any better than an HDMI cable you can get from a reputable online store for much cheaper. I've compared high end cables (friend had all brand new monster cables, HDMI and component) to my less expensive cables. Literally no difference between the two, except he was out a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Todd Wiedemann said:


> So ?


Welcome to the Forum! :imwith: Whoops, wrong sign...:welcome_s


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Richlife,
> 
> With respect, expensive HDMI cables are not necessarily better. I have several Monoprice.com cable w/ a 5 port HDMI switch and they work flawlessly for a fraction of the cost of the other cables you mentioned. I can't tell you how many posts I have read indicating the same. I'm not an electrical engineer, but I have an expensive cable you referred to and I don't see any difference compared to the more cost effective ones.
> More is not always better.
> I hope your wife is feeling better.


To add to this -

Somewhere on this board I read that the only time a more expensive cable is worth the money is when you need extra shielding from interference, or when you have an especially long run. I have a D* branded cable I bought from my installer as a bribe. It works just fine.


----------



## Todd Wiedemann (Jan 22, 2003)

Coffey77 said:


> Welcome to the Forum!


Note my join date.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Todd Wiedemann said:


> Note my join date.


lol.....

It's the thought that counts. right.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

OK back to topic . 

Someone posted during the last Santa DL that we should send IMs or emails or contact people we know on this board in case they haven't checked in today. This is a good idea and we have more time to do it this time. So if you think of someone....

I sent a few out and already got a reply appreciating the heads up.

EDIT: The only number that shouldn't be dialed is 1-800-D*  
EDIT: Or anyone who doesn't understand the risks - like your MOM (thx Earl)



jaywdetroit said:


> To add to this -
> 
> Somewhere on this board I read that the only time a more expensive cable is worth the money is when you need extra shielding from interference, or when you have an especially long run. I have a D* branded cable I bought from my installer as a bribe. It works just fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Todd Wiedemann said:


> Note my join date.


Welcome BACK to the forum then (we don't have a sign for that)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> OK back to topic .
> 
> Someone posted during the last Santa DL that we should send IMs or emails or contact people we know on this board in case they haven't checked in today. This is a good idea and we have more time to do it this time. So if you think of someone....
> 
> I sent a few out and already got a reply appreciating the heads up.


Just be *CERTAIN* your friends, understand the risks involved with it.
So don't go calling your MOM... unless you want her calling you when it doesn't work.


----------



## Todd Wiedemann (Jan 22, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Welcome BACK to the forum then (we don't have a sign for that)


Thanks again for your hard work, Earl.

ALL of us appreciate it.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> 6.35 versus 80? you do the math
> 
> With all that money saved, you can become a DBSTalk member!


I think I may be a DBSTalk Member??? But I'll stand on the advice to get the best you can afford. Do the math, $xxK on audio/visual equipment controlled by a $6.35 cable. I won't bad mouth your choice, but the technical specs say it cannot carry the same signal even the $18 cable from the same vendor will carry.

But this is best carried on in another thread. Meet me at 6am with limp cables ready on HDTV Programming. (I expect to still be asleep after the late night download, but please carry on.)


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Todd Wiedemann said:


> Note my join date.


So then my first sign wasn't quite a mistake after all...  Welcome back!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Todd Wiedemann said:


> Thanks again for your hard work, Earl.
> 
> ALL of us appreciate it.


Thank you... I appricate the comments.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you... I appricate the comments.


does this mean your luck was not so good tonight?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

sorry richlife - didn't mean to offend.  
Was just bumping the solicitations for donations. Didn't mean you personally. Apologies. 
I've got a 21 month old and a 6 month old, so I'll be up with ya, limp cables and all. 



richlife said:


> I think I may be a DBSTalk Member??? But I'll stand on the advice to get the best you can afford. Do the math, $xxK on audio/visual equipment controlled by a $6.35 cable. I won't bad mouth your choice, but the technical specs say it cannot carry the same signal even the $18 cable from the same vendor will carry.
> 
> But this is best carried on in another thread. Meet me at 6am with limp cables ready on HDTV Programming. (I expect to still be asleep after the late night download, but please carry on.)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


> does this mean your luck was not so good tonight?


We are not starting till 9pm CST..


----------



## Todd Wiedemann (Jan 22, 2003)

Coffey77 said:


> So then my first sign wasn't quite a mistake after all...  Welcome back!


It was. 

I simply choose to post with discretion.

... and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Earl and Phil 

Love this forum


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> sorry richlife - didn't mean to offend.
> Was just bumping the solicitations for donations. Didn't mean you personally. Apologies.
> I've got a 21 month old and a 6 month old, so I'll be up with ya, limp cables and all.


None taken Canis -- at all. This is a celebration of what Earl hath provided. Lots of love and luck to Earl!

And as far as 6am, if that damn Malamute (don't I love him?) wakes me up with his howling at 5am again tomorrow, I'll send HIM to you to settle the issue.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We are not starting till 9pm CST..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


>


Not related to Santa


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richlife said:


> None taken Canis -- at all. This is a celebration of what Earl hath provided. Lots of love and luck to Earl!
> 
> And as far as 6am, if that damn Malamute (don't I love him?) wakes me up with his howling at 5am again tomorrow, I'll send HIM to you to settle the issue.


I just want to point out, again...
I am just the messenger... There are a *LOT* of people at DirecTV that busted their hump to make this happen....


----------



## Oldsteve (Dec 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We are not starting till 9pm CST..


Earl,

Thanks so much for getting us a return flight. I joined too!!! Hope the rest of your evening turns out well.

Oldsteve


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL - my Golden would probably kill him with kindness 



richlife said:


> None taken Canis -- at all. This is a celebration of what Earl hath provided. Lots of love and luck to Earl!
> 
> And as far as 6am, if that damn Malamute (don't I love him?) wakes me up with his howling at 5am again tomorrow, I'll send HIM to you to settle the issue.


----------



## Todd Wiedemann (Jan 22, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just want to point out, again...
> I am just the messenger... There are a *LOT* of people at DirecTV that busted their hump to make this happen....


"ActiveON ... apply directly to busted humps" :lol:

Thanks to them, too.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

So Earl, since your contacts are on the tech side of things, what's your gut feel on this? I got 108, I'm very happy with it, but the geek in me that always wants to have the latest and greatest wants to run the update tonight. What do you think?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just want to point out, again...
> I am just the messenger... There are a *LOT* of people at DirecTV that busted their hump to make this happen....


Thanks to those at DirecTV for the opportunity! :goodjob:


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

marlen said:


> Can we get a "Countdown" Clock on the Announcement page?


I wish I knew how.... But, 2 hours and 15 minutes to go!!!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are a *LOT* of people at DirecTV that busted their hump to make this happen....


That's what I was also told Thursday when I happened to be in CA with my D*TV friend (on work-related business coincidently).

I asked him why the latest candidate wasn't just released as a national release, and he indicated there are still "some big fish to fry" in terms of additional things they want to put into the next national release. He gave me one example, but like, Earl, I promised not to tell - point is....there is method to the madness.

Thanks for driving the enthusiasm toward D*TV, Earl - they heard you loud and clear.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> To add to this -
> 
> Somewhere on this board I read that the only time a more expensive cable is worth the money is when you need extra shielding from interference, or when you have an especially long run. I have a D* branded cable I bought from my installer as a bribe. It works just fine.


You put it better than I would have. The only time I have seen high end cables out perform the low to mid range cables is at a friend's house (half a block away from the local AM radio station). The other case would be in a long span over 6'. So you can use the cash you save to buy a by far better remote.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just want to point out, again...
> I am just the messenger... There are a *LOT* of people at DirecTV that busted their hump to make this happen....


You need to take your photo (avatar) off the other site then.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just want to point out, again...
> I am just the messenger... There are a *LOT* of people at DirecTV that busted their hump to make this happen....


As pointed out before - you're the messenger. You get the Kudos.

The people at D* are well thanked, but they are nameless and faceless to us - unfortunately.

And besides, without a well run forum for the HR20, they wouldn't have anyone to give this much appreciated favor too.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Thanks to those at DirecTV for the opportunity! :goodjob:


I like your way of thanking them. Earl, perhaps we can offer to buy them all a beer. (If you can all make your way to Chapel Hill, we'll do it at the Carolina Brewery.)


----------



## ldmth44 (Dec 15, 2006)

Waiting patiently...! A present in advance may be a good thing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All right campers...

I have to get going... be good to one another, and help each other... like I know you all will... (gosh I sound like a parent).

I doubt I will be back till the morning...
Report a post if something bad is going on.... the other Mods/Admins will get a message.

And any one that comes on... make sure they understand the risk of doing this.... 

Good luck... and enjoy.. (and no, I am not going out to drive the sled).


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

You rock Earl. We'll leave the light on for ya.



Earl Bonovich said:


> All right campers...
> 
> I have to get going... be good to one another, and help each other... like I know you all will... (gosh I sound like a parent).
> 
> ...


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All right campers...
> 
> I have to get going... be good to one another, and help each other... like I know you all will... (gosh I sound like a parent).
> 
> ...


Earl has left the building.


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Earl,

I've been reading this forum for the last month and missed Santa's first run. Thank you and D*. I'm looking forward to this update.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

The folks who busted their humps at *D are most appreciated, indeed!


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> You know, Earl, living in CST - you could post CST and let those Easterners do the math. Hard enough remembering that code 06842145,,, Close right?


Actually the code requires some math.

You take all the numbers in order from lowest to highest and subtract the odd numbers:

(0123456789)-(13579)=02468


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

fishingham said:


> The folks who busted their humps at *D are most appreciated, indeed!


No doubt about that. The window for 0x108 was a welcome surprise as I needed OTA for HD locals recording (no MPEG4 ::nono. The "early" releases are very much appreciated!


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

richlife said:


> Buy the best HDMI cable you can afford. Having said that, when I got mine, CC had two by Monster in the $90 - $110 range -- both are probably fine. The more expensive has additional protective external flexible metal weave sheilding. Likely more protection than most need, but it is of the highest quality. My a/v team tells me HDMI is still a touchy technology. I went for the best.
> 
> Component cables are the same regards the cost. What D* includes with the HR20 is barely better than composit (in other words, S***). I know because it degraded my DVD signal to S-video appearance. I decided on the $80 Monster and can only tell the difference from the HDMI with a 1080i source (I run with both on my HR20). If it costs more, it may be better but someone else will have to tell you that. (Prices range up to $140.)


WOW! my $7.99 HDMI is just as good as that $110 "monster myth" HDMI!
Your a/v team, you might need to send them back to the minors! :lol:


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

If there are that many people who are willing to pay $80 for a cable, DBSTALK and Monoprice should join forces and put out a deal where you get a year of service and a cable for $60



Canis Lupus said:


> 6.35 versus 80? you do the math
> 
> With all that money saved, you can become a DBSTalk member!


----------



## cfactor (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks again for your efforts!
C


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> WOW! my $7.99 HDMI is just as good as that $110 "monster myth" HDMI!
> Your a/v team, you might need to send them back to the minors! :lol:


While I detest all the Monster bashing I don't know that an expensive cable is needed for Digital signals like HDMI unless you have a long run, but for a regular run of 6' or so my $17 cable from Monoprice.com works fine.

Now when your talking analog the better cables do make a diffrence.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

THANKS, EARL!!! I'm ready tonight!! Good thing I checked!!


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> WOW! my $7.99 HDMI is just as good as that $110 "monster myth" HDMI!
> Your a/v team, you might need to send them back to the minors! :lol:


Over the last week or so I have been researching my next home theater over at avsforums and I saw a lot of consistency in the opinion of high-priced cables in general and monster in particular. Mainly, they snort 'noob' and giggle.:hurah:


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> WOW! my $7.99 HDMI is just as good as that $110 "monster myth" HDMI!
> Your a/v team, you might need to send them back to the minors! :lol:


I think it is pretty much been proven that if you're under 10' and don't have to worry about your cable being cut (I can't imagine how that would happen) that HDMI cable is HDMI cable. I did a ton of research on it before buying my last cable and couldn't find anyone that said otherwise (unless you count the teenagers reading the scripts at some of the electronics stores)


----------



## Azeke (Sep 21, 2006)

I am at work so I am unable to d/l the 0x10b, however I was fortunate enough to d/l 0x108. I wonder if I should ask my wife to d/l it for me, naaah :nono2: .

Peace, blessings and Merry Christmas to all of you,

Azeke


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Do it! Do it! Roll the dice, live a little, take a chance, damn the torpedoes, throw caution to the wind, go for it, you only live once, what's to lose, you never know if you don't try, play to win, you can't win if you don't play, jump the shark!

(out of cliches) 

Peace to you too.



Azeke said:


> I am at work so I am unable to d/l the 0x10b, however I was fortunate enough to d/l 0x108. I wonder if I should ask my wife to d/l it for me, naaah.
> 
> Peace, blessings and Merry Christmas to all of you,
> 
> Azeke


----------



## mhp (Dec 15, 2006)

i am not a techie.......so just wondering.........is this too risky......or is the simple 02468 redo after the window closes a sure way back to the national baseline.....


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Azeke said:


> I am at work so I am unable to d/l the 0x10b, however I was fortunate enough to d/l 0x108. I wonder if I should ask my wife to d/l it for me, naaah :nono2: .
> 
> Peace, blessings and Merry Christmas to all of you,
> 
> Azeke


she can't hurt anything. it either works or it doesn't. you might just have to let her control the remote for a night


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

mhp said:


> i am not a techie.......so just wondering.........is this too risky......or is the simple 02468 redo after the window closes a sure way back to the national baseline.....


Depends on if you have 0x108 and really like it. If you're on 0xFA, this is low risk, as you can back it out as soon as the window closes.

If, like me, you really like/need some of the features in 0x108, then this is riskier, since the fall back is to 0xFA (I understand this applies even to those who got 0x104).

Me, I'm going for it. One hour to go!

(Geez, I *so* need to get a life.  )


----------



## ksninew (Sep 30, 2006)

byron said:


> i have my tv hooked up to my HR20 via HDMI > DVI cable.. during the "welcome..." screen the HR20 doesn't send a signal (or its sending a 480i signal and my DVI input doesn't like it)... so i'm going to have to do it blindly (by using the light pattern on the front).... can someone tell me what the lights are doing on the front of the unit when the "welcome" screen is displayed?


I'm also using HDMI so never get the Welcome screen. After hitting reset I waited
for the power light to come on full blue and entered 02468 and did get the Ox108
download the other night but had a black screen the entire time it was downloading. 
I completed the setup and all is working great.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

mhp said:


> i am not a techie.......so just wondering.........is this too risky......or is the simple 02468 redo after the window closes a sure way back to the national baseline.....


stupid me just proved that you can go back. I had 108 installed but thought that they might have opened the window a little early so I forced a download. Sure enough, FA is coming down right now. I suck


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> stupid me just proved that you can go back. I had 108 installed but thought that they might have opened the window a little early so I forced a download. Sure enough, FA is coming down right now. I suck


Now you have a good excuse to camp, right?


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Mixer said:


> If there are that many people who are willing to pay $80 for a cable, DBSTALK and Monoprice should join forces and put out a deal where you get a year of service and a cable for $60


No kidding. I just picked up 2 optical audio cables for $10 including shipping. Walmart wanted $16 for one. Thanks for the tip - another store to add to my 'good deals' list.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

I forced wednesday night @ 9:37 central and got it.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Now you have a good excuse to camp, right?


The marshmallows and cold ones are all set. With my luck, directv will back out of this


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> The marshmallows and cold ones are all set. With my luck, directv will back out of this


I've got my cold one and cheeze it's - don't say that - that would really bring me down


----------



## gantte (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey all: I'm stuck at 0xfa, *anything* higher will be most appreciated.

As someone said not long back, folks like me got little to risk in uploading the latest.

But as I sit here and wait, I'm wondering what new features I should have in about an hour from now?

Am I correct in understanding that my ethernet port will be activated?

Should I plug in my HR20 to the home network now? Or wait for the firmware upload first? What will I be able to do, network related, once the HR20 is active? Please point me to the thread on that if it exists.

I'm really looking forward to the OTA features as well. My current issue: I got my HR 20 only about 2 weeks ago. I got my AU9-S (slimline) KaKu dish installed 7 days ago. It was then that I discovered that my view of the 110 sat was totally blocked by a stinkin Carolina pine tree, four feet over my property line. I've camped out on my porch for the last 3 days, waiting for my neighbor to come home to discuss the demise of that d*mn tree. Unfortunately, looks like he's packed up the kids and left for the holidays!!! 

So... the saving grace here is that I have an OTA antenna in my attic over the 3rd floor and it brings in all the local OTA HD channels really well. Once I can get them integrated into the main channel line up, peace will be restored with SWMBO
and her shows can again be recorded...

I've googled "ViiV", but I don't understand how that relates to the networking on my HR20, once it's enabled. What does MS-WMP11 have to do with the HR20 networking anyway? Should I upgrade my WMP ? I have version 9.0 right now.

Thanks for any advice... 35 minutes to go...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To force a download:
> 
> 1) Reboot your system either via the Red Button, GUI Option, or pull the power.
> 
> ...


Try your remote in DirecTV mode - what does that mean?


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Spongeweed said:


> I forced wednesday night @ 9:37 central and got it.


(laughing) exactly, so did I, and that got me into trouble tonight


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

gantte said:


> Hey all: I'm stuck at 0xfa, *anything* higher will be most appreciated.
> 
> As someone said not long back, folks like me got little to risk in uploading the latest.
> 
> ...


You can plug in your network cable at any time. There are plenty of stickies that can show you how to set up the networking - it is very easy.

There are also several threads in here that can help you set up music and photos. In general, people have had a tough time getting WMP to work. Twonkyvision is a much cleaner and easier alternative (I'm a long-time user of it).


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Still no 110 pine tree chainsaw incident? 

If I were you, I'd do it. Then you can at least have the OTA integrated into the HR20 until you can resolve the 110 pnie tree chainsaw incident. You're missing about 6-8 channels right now in HD as it is.



gantte said:


> Hey all: I'm stuck at 0xfa, *anything* higher will be most appreciated.
> 
> As someone said not long back, folks like me got little to risk in uploading the latest.
> 
> ...


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhhhh

I think I hear bells in the distance....

22 minutes to go....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> Try your remote in DirecTV mode - what does that mean?


Slide the remote switch, all the way to the left.

(Ya.. .I am still around, we are running late)


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

I really like the ViiV feature. You think D* is thinking about disabling the use of WMP (for those of us who are not ViiV) for some reason? Just thinking aloud.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ram4784 said:


> I really like the ViiV feature. You think D* is thinking about disabling the use of WMP (for those of us who are not ViiV) for some reason? Just thinking aloud.


Not that I am aware of

(I'm leaving now... I'll check in lateR)


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And please, be kind to the forum... resist the tempation to post "I got it"


Although, maybe one "I got it" could reassure us.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

we need at least one ' I got it"


----------



## DSids (Nov 2, 2006)

I know a bunch of the previous post's said you press 02468 on the welcome screen to start the download.... is that the very first screen that says hello and welcome to D, then it rolls to just a few seconds more...or when it starts to acquire sat signal screen? 

Sorry for the stupid question just got my HR20 today and I need OTA!!


----------



## Tomster (Dec 15, 2006)

DSids said:


> I know a bunch of the previous post's said you press 02468 on the welcome screen to start the download.... is that the very first screen that says hello and welcome to D, then it rolls to just a few seconds more...or when it starts to acquire sat signal screen?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question just got my HR20 today and I need OTA!!


First blue screen - 02468 no enter, no nothing, just 02468


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

DSids said:


> I know a bunch of the previous post's said you press 02468 on the welcome screen to start the download.... is that the very first screen that says hello and welcome to D, then it rolls to just a few seconds more...or when it starts to acquire sat signal screen?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question just got my HR20 today and I need OTA!!


At the first welcome screen.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

DSids said:


> I know a bunch of the previous post's said you press 02468 on the welcome screen to start the download.... is that the very first screen that says hello and welcome to D, then it rolls to just a few seconds more...or when it starts to acquire sat signal screen?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question just got my HR20 today and I need OTA!!


The "Hello" screen is the place to enter the code.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

DSids said:


> I know a bunch of the previous post's said you press 02468 on the welcome screen to start the download.... is that the very first screen that says hello and welcome to D, then it rolls to just a few seconds more...or when it starts to acquire sat signal screen?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question just got my HR20 today and I need OTA!!


Well, you have come to the right place! Place your hand on the hr-20 & repeat after me:

02468...02468...


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Tomster said:


> First blue screen - 02468 no enter, no nothing, just 02468


Just do it once, it should find the Software within 10-15 seconds
If not reset and try try again


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

T- 10:00


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> T- 10:00


Roger, Houston.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

On Prancer, On Comet.....

Rudolph with your nose so Bright, wont you guide my Sleigh tonight ?


----------



## DSids (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone...5 minutes til game time and I volunteer to be the rookie stating "I got it" right afterwards on the board. 
Someone has to it sounds like


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Is it soup yet?


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

I redlighted.......waiting on 00fa to finish


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

The wait is killing me


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

Will it hurt to do a rbr in the middle of another update?
Im at checking sat settings


----------



## voyager1 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks,i will sure get it !! thanks !!!


----------



## Tomster (Dec 15, 2006)

mdmcvay said:


> Will it hurt to do a rbr in the middle of another update?
> Im at checking sat settings


dont do it


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> The "Hello" screen is the place to enter the code.


blue screen.... welcome screen...hello screen..........which one??????????????????????


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

not in yet


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Listen carefully - you can hear a pin drop


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Just pulled trigger on my Test HR20 (2nd one) and No update yet

Now I will have to wait 10 minutes to try again


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

baimo said:


> not in yet


this is almost like bidding at the end of an ebay auction....who will get it first?


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

looks like by the time mine loads fa it will be time to rbr again
were receiving sat info now


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

mdmcvay said:


> Will it hurt to do a rbr in the middle of another update?
> Im at checking sat settings


No the HR20 will just retry the download. The software is not written to the unit until the download is complete for reliabilty reasons.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Everyone is going to "Flush" right at 11PM and hopefully the Satellite wont overload, or Explode!!


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

Spongeweed said:


> Well, you have come to the right place! Place your hand on the hr-20 & repeat after me:
> 
> 02468...02468...


Actually, just 02468. If you do it again, it won't work.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

its there now


----------



## ernicoats (Oct 26, 2006)

got it


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Green...Green...Green!


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry Earl BUT I GOT IT on HR20 #1, downloading Right now 010B


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

It's just past 11 EST. Anyone have it downloading yet?


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

Its here...Thanks Earl


43% and counting


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

ernicoats said:


> got it


slowpoke


----------



## Tomster (Dec 15, 2006)

downloading


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

marlen said:


> this is almost like bidding at the end of an ebay auction....who will get it first?


010B is coming down now...


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

It's downloading for me right now.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

101B is downloading.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd like to thank all of little people who worked behind the scenes that helped make all of this possible. you know who you are.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Folks, I've opened our chat room to discuss the downloads.

http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

mine says it's downloading 0108 - which I already had - Strange


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

marlen said:


> 010B is coming down now...


this is almost like the times square thing at New Years


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

down loading now


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

i think everyone here should become a club member or donate a little something to this board. where else could you have this much fun without drinking


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

for some reason mine is trying to download FA. Any idea why? I had 108 the other night but jumped the gun tonight. could that by why?


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

And there off!


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

baimo said:


> i think everyone here should become a club member or donate a little something to this board. where else could you have this much fun without drinking


Hey! Who's nopt drinking?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Folks, I've opened our chat room to discuss the downloads.
> 
> http://chat.dbstalk.com


Thanks Chris.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm on the fence here, I have the 108 but wonder if I should download 10B.

How many that have 108 are getting 10B?


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

grate88 said:


> mine says it's downloading 0108 - which I already had - Strange


Same here...


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you Santa. 

I guess with this, I will need to redo all my local's SLs?


----------



## RichmondSteeler (Dec 7, 2006)

Downloading.....34%!!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

29% ...lookin' good


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm at 43% downloading


----------



## satguy22 (Oct 1, 2006)

downloading 010b


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> I'm on the fence here, I have the 108 but wonder if I should download 10B.
> 
> How many that have 108 are getting 10B?


I've got 108 and I'm going to go download 10B right now. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## walker (Dec 15, 2006)

marlen said:


> Hey! Who's nopt drinking?


seriously


----------



## tcmears (Jul 5, 2006)

marlen said:


> Hey! Who's nopt drinking?


Sertenly knot me!


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Is West Coast not getting x10B?


----------



## rm226 (Nov 1, 2006)

badit11 said:


> I'm at 43% downloading


10B at 90% ...Oh Baby!!


----------



## satguy22 (Oct 1, 2006)

downloading 010b Merry Xmas


----------



## RichmondSteeler (Dec 7, 2006)

85%. Thanks D* and Earl!


----------



## bimmer10 (Oct 6, 2006)

I missed lasts nights, and here I am sitting at work wishin I was home drinking and downloading tonight update..... I need to get outta here.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

tjboyd said:


> Is West Coast not getting x10B?


That would be justice


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

tcmears said:


> Sertenly knot me!


I think you're slurring your words...I'm at 9999%


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> I'm on the fence here, I have the 108 but wonder if I should download 10B.
> 
> How many that have 108 are getting 10B?


Unless you're having HDMI issues, I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm stuck at 90%....huh??

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

rkester said:


> Thank you Santa.
> 
> I guess with this, I will need to redo all my local's SLs?


I was having problems doing this with 108. I have three on CBS that I have to convert and it shows upcoming shows in the search but the prioritizer says no upcoming episodes. Very frustrating.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

guess the chat server got hammered, I can't get back in! 

On the bright side, 10B is at 90%!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

roguebjp said:


> I'm stuck at 90%....huh??
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


So am I.


----------



## walker (Dec 15, 2006)

marlen said:


> I think you're slurring your words...I'm at 9999%


i am kumpletely soooober. i'm at 99999999999999%, so i win.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll stand by for a bit, I got OTA now & don't want to screw it up.

I'm going to take a soak in the hot tub & see how it's going!


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> guess the chat server got hammered, I can't get back in!
> 
> On the bright side, 10B is at 90%!


I'm at 90% also...but it's not moving anymore....what's the deal?

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

You sure it's an 8 and not a B....they look very similar


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

roguebjp said:


> I'm stuck at 90%....huh??
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


Hmmmm, I'm stuck at 90% as well. Hopefully we didn't kill the DirecTV server.


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> I'm stuck at 90%....huh??
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


I think it likes the 90%.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Finally got off that 90%....was worried there for a minute.


----------



## rm226 (Nov 1, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> So am I.


 me too ;


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm stuck at 90% as well. Hopefully we didn't kill the DirecTV server.


How exactly would that happen?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

62%


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

mdmcvay said:


> You sure it's an 8 and not a B....they look very similar


"Yes ociffer"


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Stuck at 90 percent here too!


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm at 96% (thank God)....finally made it past 90%.

For a second there I was freaking out.....

97% now

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## jacobsdad30 (Dec 13, 2006)

Download is starting. I let you know what happens. Im in SW Mo.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I seem to be downloading 0108


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I had 108 and I'm downloading. I want to test any OTA fixes they may have put in as I had issues with one of my OTA locals.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

arasner said:


> Stuck at 90 percent here too!


ox10b is now live in Dallas TX


----------



## rm226 (Nov 1, 2006)

jacobsdad30 said:


> Download is starting. I let you know what happens. Im in SW Mo.


100% and rebooting now


----------



## CSHORT (Aug 17, 2006)

Same here


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

100% here and its finishing... YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 325xia (Oct 28, 2006)

Had 108, now D'loading 10B


----------



## littlebadboy (Dec 16, 2006)

Seems like the guide and other menus are slower than the 108 update.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

tjboyd said:


> Is West Coast not getting x10B?


Same thing happened to me the first time. I tried it again and 010B is now downloading. I'm in So Cal.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Downloaded and running here in Central, IL.


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

Step 2 of 2.. Receiving Satelite Info


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

both my units are loaded with new software and working fine. no need to reset anything


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone upgraded from 108?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

im stuck in step 1


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

My wife thinks I'm crazy, but thats alright.. She was watching a movie, and of course i had to change those plans.... UPDATE First, then she can watch the dang movie


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> Has anyone upgraded from 108?


I am at 57% from 108 right now.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks good so far - no issues to report. Records, trick plays, plays things recorded under 0x108, records two at once while playing something previously recorded, to do list items look good. Continuing to test...


----------



## jacobsdad30 (Dec 13, 2006)

97%


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

All Done, now off to play and see how this unit works... Good luck everyone...
Check back with you all later...


----------



## littlebadboy (Dec 16, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> Has anyone upgraded from 108?


I upgraded from 108


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

jheda said:


> im stuck in step 1


It takes a while - just hold still.


----------



## jstrossner (Feb 5, 2006)

Picture back on in central AR.


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

I had 108, then I messed up pulled the trigger too quick, let fa completely load, then got 10B. I didn't even have to setup my ota again, it was still there.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

littlebadboy said:


> I upgraded from 108


Me, too. Seems OK so far. Perhaps a little slower changing channels and scrolling around the guide, but I need to wait until tomorrow morning when it's not working so hard to reload the guide.


----------



## littlebadboy (Dec 16, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> Has anyone upgraded from 108?


Beginning to wish I had not, it feels much less responsive now.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

davidord said:


> Same thing happened to me the first time. I tried it again and 010B is now downloading. I'm in So Cal.


Thanks... x010B Downloading now...:hurah: :hurah:


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

nope - got 0108 again - retried - same - no santa for me


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

baimo said:


> both my units are loaded with new software and working fine. no need to reset anything


Any bugs or downsides?


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

One thing I noticed is it looks like the guide will only show matches for channels you receive (actually it's most liekly based on the filter as channels I get shows 579 out of 589 so that's still not working). For example if I search for Kings (Hockey) to record a game off of Center Ice, it shows the games on FSW/FSW2 as well as the opponents feed (the 600 series channels) as well as all replays, etc.

I just did a search and it is only showing the Kings @ Stars game tomorrow on Channel 765 (Center Ice). It's not including all the other instances it did before.

I like this change as now I can actually use the autorecord and it would actually record the correct feed.


----------



## CSHORT (Aug 17, 2006)

Upgraded from 108 to10b. changed channels from ota to sat had and unit locked up had to reset


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

OconRecon said:


> Any bugs or downsides?


so far so good


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

davidord said:


> Same thing happened to me the first time. I tried it again and 010B is now downloading. I'm in So Cal.





grate88 said:


> nope - got 0108 again - retried - same - no santa for me


The second time was the charm! Started to download 0108 again then said "New Software Found" 010B and switched to the new download...:hurah:


----------



## Uglydude (Dec 14, 2006)

10b downloaded and looks good. Still no caller id notification.


----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)

I am scanning for my local channels but it's stuck on 0%. How long should it be at 0% for?


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

looks great in miami..hallelujah


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

locked up going into system info menu. RBR now.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

I have downloaded 10B, but I am only to recieve milwaukee ota not greenbay also? On my h20, I am able to receive both milwaukee and green bay via ota, and if I hook the ota directly to my tv. Why am I not able to receive both on the hr20, but I can with my h20? I live between Milwaukee and Green Bay, roughly 55 miles both ways. Also, I no longer receive the local hd channels via the satelite? Is that normal, just receiving the local sd channels


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

Music worked right out of the box for me with XP2 and WMP11. Thanks Earl, I've been waiting for this feature!


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

individula avi's and mpg's are showing up under the video menu. have not gotten any to play yet.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

sw up and operational, ota smooth. thanx to the jolly big elf and his helper earl


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

Humnahey said:


> I am scanning for my local channels but it's stuck on 0%. How long should it be at 0% for?


It can take long. You should not cancel it. Earl wrote somewhere that it can take more than five minutes


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

baimo said:


> individula avi's and mp3;s are showing up under the video menu. have not gotten any to play yet.


MPG does not show up (VCD 352x240 resolution videos). They should have removed Videos from the menu if it is not currently supported.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Download seems much faster than prev. upgrade. I must be in the 2nd wave. I wanted to wait for a few posts on it. I attempted to get into chat room but it must be very busy...... ;-)

Thanks in advance Santa!

My guess is total download time was 8-10 min before system reboot.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

farjo08 said:


> MPG does not show up (VCD 352x240 resolution videos). They should have removed Videos from the menu if it is not currently supported.


They did say this supports ViiV only...


----------



## Road Rage (Nov 3, 2006)

Santa is coming down the chimney.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

It might seem a bit slow at first while it's working on indexing the guide and stuff.

But all looks good here with 10B.


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

10B is up and I still get 0 signal strength on all OTA channels although my TV tuner pulled all of them in just fine


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

philconners said:


> Music worked right out of the box for me with XP2 and WMP11. Thanks Earl, I've been waiting for this feature!


Phil,

Don't forget to download this again tomarrow, and the next day and the next day and the next day!

Great ID!


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

So you guys that got 108 the other night are happy so far with 10B? I'm being a weasel and waiting to see how it turned out for others before I download! 

I was gonna post this in the chat but it's moving so fast I'd be shocked if anyone actually saw my question.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

kellen34 said:


> Will this new Ox10B version have OTA channel capability? Thanks.


Yes. I have it working here in Jacksonville.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

10b coming down and the *1st* thing that's going to happen when it goes to live tv is RBR!


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> So you guys that got 108 the other night are happy so far with 10B? I'm being a weasel and waiting to see how it turned out for others before I download!
> 
> I was gonna post this in the chat but it's moving so fast I'd be shocked if anyone actually saw my question.


Hard to say. I haven't had any problems with 108 that didn't exist previously, so in that sense it has been fine. I downloaded 10B and checked a few things real quick but watching a DVD now. Everything seemed fine, but just did limited testing.

Curious to know more about what improvements they added to the streaming and what the tuner conflict screen is all about. Otherwise nothing noticable except the search I mentioned previously.


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Never saw 108 but i am loving 10B. Watching Letterman in HD and lovin' it!


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

So far so good... OTA works fine, but I am not able to tune into just 2 of the channels.. One which is a bible channel 2-1 and the other is 4-2, a weather channel, which is ok, because I still get two other weather channels via OTA and the DFW airport... The "tube" come in great, better than before.. Looks awesome.. Thanks EARL!!!!


----------



## walker (Dec 15, 2006)

completely downloaded. ota setup and caller id now working. no problems so far. will keep fingers crossed. thanks santa


----------



## ernicoats (Oct 26, 2006)

my OTA 2nd tuner has about half the signal strength as the 1st with the x10B update. only half of my channels will come in for OTA. If you change the channel then go back they some times are their other times it says its searching for signal.


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> 10b coming down and the *1st* thing that's going to happen when it goes to live tv is RBR!


Assuming RBR means Red Button Reset - why would you do that?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

I caved. 10B is downloading now!


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Went from FA to 10B and all is working well so far. OTA is pulling in the channels. Only have one sub channel which it must not have the guide for and won't see - other than that it is working. I'll give it a good rundown tomorrow - it's time to nod off here - been up since 4am EST.


----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)

Vitor said:


> It can take long. You should not cancel it. Earl wrote somewhere that it can take more than five minutes


My zip was already entered so I just hit select. I waited about 15 minutes and still stuck at zero. I red button'd it and this time keyed in my zip over the already inputted zip code and it was off 0% in about 2 seconds.

When I hit select with the zip code already in there it never searched for the local market. When I keyed in the same numbers it searched for the market this time. And it worked. Long live OTA tuner enabled!!!

Hope that isn't too confusing and can help someone else who did what I did.

Thanks Earl and everyone at Directv for getting this done...again!

Now I will go out to Home Depot tomorrow and pick up soem mroe cat5 cable and make me a long ethernet cable!


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> Yes. I have it working here in Jacksonville.


Have it here in Orange Park, BUT only 59-1 working. All others 0 signal.

Got all stations now. Had bad connection from splitter.


----------



## Tomster (Dec 15, 2006)

Cobra said:


> I have downloaded 10B, but I am only to recieve milwaukee ota not greenbay also? On my h20, I am able to receive both milwaukee and green bay via ota, and if I hook the ota directly to my tv. Why am I not able to receive both on the hr20, but I can with my h20? I live between Milwaukee and Green Bay, roughly 55 miles both ways. Also, I no longer receive the local hd channels via the satelite? Is that normal, just receiving the local sd channels


did you input the secondary zip code for that market?


----------



## bimmer10 (Oct 6, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> Yes. I have it working here in Jacksonville.


Great to hear! Once I leave the Baymeadows area Im heading back to Julington Creek to have a cold beer and get 10B.


----------



## Tomster (Dec 15, 2006)

bimmer10 said:


> Great to hear! Once I leave the Baymeadows area Im heading back to Julington Creek to have a cold beer and get 10B.


Better hurry before they change their minds :hurah:


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Vitor said:


> They did say this supports ViiV only...


Na, Earl and others found this out.

Total time for download and rebootwas 18 min! VERY VERY Nice !

WOW ! System came back up and went right back into recording previously selected item....

HDMI Looks GREAT ! No problems even in evil native mode. Channel changing does seem bit labored.

Guide is good out 24hours on most channels. Network connection is fine and working great. I do wish if you only had one computer listed if it jumped strait to that pc?

Other than my pet Dual Buffers all looks great. I will play with it a while but looks like a stable RC ! Good work!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tfederov said:


> A, B, B, A
> 
> :grin::grin:


I remember them - Swedish soft rock group

Carl


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

sabex said:


> Assuming RBR means Red Button Reset - why would you do that?


Got burned too many times not resetting after a download. Try it you'll like it!


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

I THINK pinkie is gone! I don't see her anywhere.....can someone else confirm this?

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

Got it in SF Bay Set up OTA and seams to be working fine. Now I get the CW in HD. Outstanding Thanks Santa!


----------



## tcmears (Jul 5, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> I THINK pinkie is gone! I don't see her anywhere.....can someone else confirm this?
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


Say it ain't so!


----------



## water1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Download went well on both HR20's. Set up locals. Signal strength is upper 90's on most channels and equivalent to strength on my H20 receivers.
Went through channels alternating between MPEG4 and OTA locals with no problem. Channel changing had some pause but within expectations.
Good job D*.


----------



## jacobsdad30 (Dec 13, 2006)

So far so good! all of the local guide is working. Only thing is the system is running slower.


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

jacobsdad30 said:


> So far so good! all of the local guide is working. Only thing is the system is running slower.


The system generally runs slower as it rebuilds the guide data after a reboot. Should be quicker again tomorrow morning. That's they way all updates have been for me.


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Got burned too many times not resetting after a download. Try it you'll like it!


That's a good tip. I will do it!


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

Everything appears to be going well....no problems thus far....I think it's time for me to return the Comcast HD box.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Working good here. sometimes changing channels is slow and going from channel to channel I get the 771.

As far as the network part it pulled an IP from my router and shows up as an HR-20 in my router.

Seems to work great tho, get the same OTA channels I had with the HR10-250


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Help, Only getting NBC on the sat receiver with the new code built in tuner was getting great signal on all stations, already tried a reboot! Any ideas?


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Downloaded fine but does seem very sluggish, coming from fa.
Also already got the dreaded 771 Seaching for Signal message, which I hadn't gotten in weeks... Dang.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks *Earl* and *Chris* and all the folks at D*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Download Perfect. New menus crisp. All locals perfectly added. Recorded several OTA channels - all recordings and playbacks perfect. Leno & Letterman HD and Dolby perfect.

So far 0x10B is super!!!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

have10b so far so good

dumb q..........it will only revert to fa if DURING RBR you force; otherwise safe to RBR at will correct?


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

Santa arrived safely. The operator however futzed it all up and had to red reset the darn thing to get the situation back under control.

I am curious, why did it tell me my market was Independence KS/Tulsa OK (I'm tulsa)?

Seemed to get good signals on everthing, see all the sub channels, etc. The only one that's weak is the one I expected to be weak and that's ABC, which gives me a 65ish % signal anyway.

So far, so good. Cannot do much else until it gets more guide data so I can re-setup my SL's for Heroes, S60, etc.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> I caved. 10B is downloading now!


Ditto for me in Ohio.

65%


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

pinky's not gone


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

Working perfectly in Maryland

I have DC as a secondary market to Baltimore, and I'm getting all of the channels I had on my Samsung 360.

Earl, cannot thank you enough, that was a LOT of fun!

Eddie


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

PBS-HD looking great here in DC. Thanks Earl. Is there a qucik way to check the signal strength of the channel you're watching?


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

jheda said:


> have10b so far so good
> 
> dumb q..........it will only revert to fa if DURING RBR you force; otherwise safe to RBR at will correct?


Yes, just don't enter 02468 after RBR or it will revert to national ver.


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

jcurrier31 said:


> Got it in SF Bay Set up OTA and seams to be working fine. Now I get the CW in HD. Outstanding Thanks Santa!


That's the exact reason I was waiting for OTA. I had it with the HR10-250 but moved that to a room without a HD tv. I really have missed Smallville and Supernatural in HD! I even watched the repeats last night just to see them in HD! I can't wait for the new episodes to begin!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tmax88 said:


> PBS-HD looking great here in DC. Thanks Earl. Is there a qucik way to check the signal strength of the channel you're watching?


There's a sub-menu under Antenna setup that is called signal strength...works great - mine are all 90-100%.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> Yes, just don't enter 02468 after RBR or it will revert to national ver.


am i nuts or does even the mpeg4 hd look better in this version? looks a little crisper, but im probably reading into it


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

So far so good. First time ever that I remember doing a reset of any sort and not having to reset which favorites I want to use!


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

jheda said:


> have10b so far so good
> 
> dumb q..........it will only revert to fa if DURING RBR you force; otherwise safe to RBR at will correct?


That is correct. I rebooted a few times after downloading 108 and it didn't backlevel the update. Even if it is forced or not authorized for your area I believe it would only manually update if there is a newer one.


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

One potential problem. I do get a local (spanish) channel in HD (OTA). It's a channel I never watch, but I am pulling 90 on the signal level but when I tune to the channel I get nothing. I am too lazy to hook up the antenna to my hr10-250 to see if that can pull it in - but since there is a signal I would expect a picture however I am not sure if that channel is actually live (antennaweb doesn't list it).

If anyone here is in Colorado, let me know if you get a picture on 14-1.


----------



## Dsru (Nov 23, 2006)

Got it in ABQ. All is well. Even hooked upthe ethernet port and connected. Too bad I cant do anything with yet, yet!


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

jheda said:


> am i nuts or does even the mpeg4 hd look better in this version? looks a little crisper, but im probably reading into it


We're pretty fortunate here, our MPEG4 channels that we get are darn near as good as OTA. You have to really study the PQ and switch back and forth between the two channels to be able to tell. Nothing obvious at all. But, that being said, we only get 4 MPEG4 channels, and I'm about to turn them off now that I have OTA since with it I get 11. Well, I may leave the ones I get turned on to save disc space when recording, I'm not sure.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

yesongs said:


> Working perfectly in Maryland
> 
> I have DC as a secondary market to Baltimore, and I'm getting all of the channels I had on my Samsung 360.
> 
> ...


I concur with Eddie... I am seeing the same thing here in Maryland as well with DC as a secondary.

I did notice something kind of funny in the HISTORY section in playing around with the new build. Apparently on 12/27, the 2p Recording of the Daily Show was cancelled as a partial recording. I did not know that the HR-20 was that "smart" it could see into the future and know when it was going to get a partial recording.! :lol:

Thanks Earl!

Jay


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those with intermittent OTA channel strength and/or channels not appearing...you might want to wait until the morning....then redo you PTA antenna setup (zipcode). By then the guide should be redone, and you'll really see what channels you can get.

In my case, I didn't get a solid FOX HD station signal right after the download and setup was done... but after 30 minutes, it went up from 23% to 90% and has been there ever since. It may just be that some of the tuner setup and signal strength is tainted information until the guide rebuilds a bit...


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

I could use some advice. I got 108 the other night but I got in a shade too early tonight and it started downloading 00FA. I saw someone else had this problem and had to let it install before upgrading. I got a message on the screen that said it failed. I then rebooted and did not try to force an upgrade. However, I sat on a 'searching for satellite signal' message for 10 minutes before rebooting and forcing another update. It is trying to send me FA again. Any ideas?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Any Atlanta folks out there ? I have my Primary as 30092 zip and not sure what to put as a Secondary. Is there a list of ZIPS to try ? How far outside your ZIP is allowable ?

Second question.....is all -1s digital OTA and -2 Analog ?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

*Earl...big thanks for making sure we could get this.*

I don't have my media stuff working yet but the channel changing on this baby is awesome.

Network is setup just need to figure out the PC side


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> I could use some advice. I got 108 the other night but I got in a shade too early tonight and it started downloading 00FA. I saw someone else had this problem and had to let it install before upgrading. I got a message on the screen that said it failed. I then rebooted and did not try to force an upgrade. However, I sat on a 'searching for satellite signal' message for 10 minutes before rebooting and forcing another update. It is trying to send me FA again. Any ideas?


you should be able to force it now.. you have 1 hour left..


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> I could use some advice. I got 108 the other night but I got in a shade too early tonight and it started downloading 00FA. I saw someone else had this problem and had to let it install before upgrading. I got a message on the screen that said it failed. I then rebooted and did not try to force an upgrade. However, I sat on a 'searching for satellite signal' message for 10 minutes before rebooting and forcing another update. It is trying to send me FA again. Any ideas?


Update: FA download failed again. I then shut it down and unplugged it for a minute. It is booting up again.


----------



## gmilleok1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl,

Tell them they may have saved my marraige. I got a HR20 unit last Wednesday, it was defective, so I missed the first 10b download by about 12 hours after I got the second unit up and running. My wife wasn't too thrilled with having to deal with the analog system, changing remotes, etc., and my assurances it wouldn't be too long didn't get far.

I happen to log on tonight and to my surprise, I've got a second chance.

By the way, I've been a subcribed user since day one when it went national-July 1995. My account number has only 4 digits!

My download just finished, and my thanks to you, and the rest of the guys who allowed us another chance.

There is a Santa Claus!

Gerald


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> Update: FA download failed again. I then shut it down and unplugged it for a minute. It is booting up again.


I would say as soon as you see the welcome, hit the buttons slower.. 0.2.4.6.8


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just did the download, and it worked great, I no problems. 

my question is I do not have an OTA antenna, I am not sure if I really need one since I live near downtown Dallas. What is the benefit of getting it in my location?


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

kick4fun said:


> I would say as soon as you see the welcome, hit the buttons slower.. 0.2.4.6.8


Yup, but that's the problem... it keeps wanting to install FA


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

My HR-20 and OTA and networking!!! this could work out to be a fun weekend, now all I need is to make the box wireless, seeing as my homeportal has weak wired preformance.

This is starting to look like every thing I wished my Tivo could have been.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

rkester said:


> Santa arrived safely. The operator however futzed it all up and had to red reset the darn thing to get the situation back under control.
> 
> I am curious, why did it tell me my market was Independence KS/Tulsa OK (I'm tulsa)?
> 
> ...


All of my recievers have said Independence/Tulsa when setting up OTA.
I went from 108 to 10b & seem to have lost 23.1 & 41.1 which I had with 108.
Maybe they will reappear later?


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> Yup, but that's the problem... it keeps wanting to install FA


You may be stuck with 108...

Is your unit working after it boots?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Slump Buster said:


> Yup, but that's the problem... it keeps wanting to install FA


Mine said searching for software (00FA) then changed to New Software Found (010B). Is your unit actually trying to download FA or just searching for it?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is the discussion/bug thread....I'm sure everyone knows but FYI: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=755411&posted=1#post755411


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jheda said:


> am i nuts or does even the mpeg4 hd look better in this version? looks a little crisper, but im probably reading into it


Maybe I'm reading something into it as well, because MPEG4 looks better to me too.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

One thing I noticed Wednesday night on the antenna setup. When I got the screen to enter my zipcode, it had already put it in but did not actually recognize it until I went back and keyed in the numbers. That may be causing some people to not get the correct DMA info.

GH


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

"Searching for local market... "

How long did this step take for you guys? It's the longest part of the process for me so far.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Mine said searching for software (00FA) then changed to New Software Found (010B). Is your unit actually trying to download FA or just searching for it?


It found FA and then tried to install it. I could see the numbers in the top left hand screen counting up but it never moved off of 0%. At that point the screen would flash and it shut itself off. I then turned it back on to see a message saying it failed to install FA.

I then RBR'd and let it come up normally. Once I saw a "searching for satellite signal" blue screen message after the initial bootup (my other receivers are fine). This last time I saw just the Directv blue screen after initial bootup page. I'm trying again. I'd be happy with 108 at this point


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> One thing I noticed Wednesday night on the antenna setup. When I got the screen to enter my zipcode, it had already put it in but did not actually recognize it until I went back and keyed in the numbers. That may be causing some people to not get the correct DMA info.
> 
> GH


What do you mean by "didn't recognize it"? What did it do?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OconRecon said:


> "Searching for local market... "
> 
> How long did this step take for you guys? It's the longest part of the process for me so far.


This is something you might want to think about...


Groundhog45 said:


> One thing I noticed Wednesday night on the antenna setup. When I got the screen to enter my zipcode, it had already put it in but did not actually recognize it until I went back and keyed in the numbers. That may be causing some people to not get the correct DMA info.
> 
> GH


I rekeyed mine, and the complete download and restart process took about 15 minutes altogether.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OconRecon said:


> What do you mean by "didn't recognize it"? What did it do?


I had the same thing...it showed the zip already, but I chose to re-key it, and my full install went flawlessly...maybe others did not do this step.


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> It found FA and then tried to install it. I could see the numbers in the top left hand screen counting up but it never moved off of 0%. At that point the screen would flash and it shut itself off. I then turned it back on to see a message saying it failed to install FA.
> 
> I then RBR'd and let it come up normally. Once I saw a "searching for satellite signal" blue screen message after the initial bootup (my other receivers are fine). This last time I saw just the Directv blue screen after initial bootup page. I'm trying again. I'd be happy with 108 at this point


Maybe, since you said you got in early it started downloading FA, then 11 oclock hit and you only got a partial of FA. You might have to wait and get fa again after 1:30. I don't know...


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Will give it re-do.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Slump Buster said:


> It found FA and then tried to install it. I could see the numbers in the top left hand screen counting up but it never moved off of 0%. At that point the screen would flash and it shut itself off. I then turned it back on to see a message saying it failed to install FA.
> 
> I then RBR'd and let it come up normally. Once I saw a "searching for satellite signal" blue screen message after the initial bootup (my other receivers are fine). This last time I saw just the Directv blue screen after initial bootup page. I'm trying again. I'd be happy with 108 at this point


After the window closes I think your unit won't run into this problem, but unfortunately you'll lose OTA.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> It found FA and then tried to install it. I could see the numbers in the top left hand screen counting up but it never moved off of 0%. At that point the screen would flash and it shut itself off. I then turned it back on to see a message saying it failed to install FA.
> 
> I then RBR'd and let it come up normally. Once I saw a "searching for satellite signal" blue screen message after the initial bootup (my other receivers are fine). This last time I saw just the Directv blue screen after initial bootup page. I'm trying again. I'd be happy with 108 at this point


Another update.... I was stuck on "searching for satellite" screen again when I decided, for the heck of it, to reverse the 2 input cables on the back. Believe it or not, this got the meter moving. I'm curious to see what release I am at


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

Just J said:


> Perhaps a little slower changing channels and scrolling around the guide, but I need to wait until tomorrow morning when it's not working so hard to reload the guide.


Both my guide and my channel changes to HD seem to be faster with 0x10b than with 0x108 and maybe a bit faster than with FA.

I'm using Native=On and 1080i mode, HDMI and have been all along.

Kudos to all who made the download opportunity possible :righton:


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

The first blue screen I see says step 1 of 2. Is that the correct time to enter 02468? I've tried this twice and am not getting the new download.


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Now says step 2 of 2 and receiving satelitte info....


----------



## techman (Oct 10, 2006)

I downloaded the 108 version and got 10 b tonite, I also noticed that my ota stations were clearer or crisper as well. I was actually a little disappointed with the way the OTA stations had looked on the 108 download. I recorded Leno tonite and we'll see what it looks like in the a.m.


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

What am I doing wrong? Didn't work again (3rd time)


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Until someone responds, I'll keep trying.....


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

PMA said:


> The first blue screen I see says step 1 of 2. Is that the correct time to enter 02468? I've tried this twice and am not getting the new download.


Too late....as soon as you see the blue screen that says Welcome....hit 02468. If the first screen you see is the other then your TV must be taking some time to sync or something. If so, try after the reset and you see the blue lights come up.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

PMA said:


> What am I doing wrong? Didn't work again (3rd time)


Same here. The first blue screen, or any text for that matter, is the 1 of 2 screen. No welcome.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

PMA said:


> What am I doing wrong? Didn't work again (3rd time)


If you see the Step 1 of 2 - it's too late. As mentioned in several threads, press 02468 at the *first* blue screen you see. It may take 5 seconds or so to appear after you press the red button reset, but it's the very first.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jaybee said:


> Same here. The first blue screen, or any text for that matter, is the 1 of 2 screen. No welcome.


Try unplugging and then plugging in again after 15 seconds, and wait only until the welcome screen appears - then key in the 02468 slowly but steady, maybe with 1 second between each number.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, just got it. I had to do the reset, wait a few seconds until I see the blue circle LEDs come on and then enter 02468. I never saw any Welcome or any sort of download indication. I have my res set to 1080 without native. So maybe the text was off the screen or couldn't be displayed.


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Tried unplugging and still no success. I just don't get a blue screen until step 1 of 2. I'll try the code a few seconds after the reset button as suggested.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

OconRecon said:


> What do you mean by "didn't recognize it"? What did it do?


The setup said that it didn't find any channels for my DMA. I don't know what it was looking at. I had to input the zipcode numbers with the remote for the setup to work. Then it found all of my locals. 

GH


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Try unplugging and then plugging in again after 15 seconds, and wait only until the welcome screen appears - then key in the 02468 slowly but steady, maybe with 1 second between each number.


Thanks. I did try that. It's pretty odd, but I saw nothing but a black screen and the very first blue screen was the Satellite 1 of 2 message. I must have guessed ok when to enter the 02468.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Groundhog45 said:


> The setup said that it didn't find any channels for my DMA. I don't know what it was looking at. I had to input the zipcode numbers with the remote for the setup to work. Then it found all of my locals.
> 
> GH


Same here...but since I re-keyed the zip in the first try, I had no problems with the setup at all - all OTA channels there out of the gate.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jaybee said:


> Thanks. I did try that. It's pretty odd, but I saw nothing but a black screen and the very first blue screen was the Satellite 1 of 2 message. I must have guessed ok when to enter the 02468.


Guess your guess was a good guess. Glad it worked!


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

PMA said:


> Tried unplugging and still no success. I just don't get a blue screen until step 1 of 2. I'll try the code a few seconds after the reset button as suggested.


It wasn't just a few seconds, I waited maybe 10-20 seconds and the blue leds started moving.


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Success! I changed to a 1080i station and got the blue welcome screen and then entered the code...it's downloading now. Does seem that you won't see the welcome screen unless tv was in 1080i mode when hitting the reset.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

The people not seeing the welcome screen may be using HDMI. You won't usually see the first screen with HDMI. As soon and the power LED or the blue ring LEDs are lit, enter the code. 

GH


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

In another 15 minutes or so...the download will be a moot point, as the window of opportunity willbe closed to get 10B at that time. :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PMA said:


> Success! I changed to a 1080i station and got the blue welcome screen and then entered the code...it's downloading now. Does seem that you won't see the welcome screen unless tv was in 1080i mode when hitting the reset.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Glad you're aboard!....the whole download and restart process takes about 15 minutes, so don't be alarmed...


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

As this is closing want to be 100% sure.....if I have to do a red button reset as long as I don't hit 02468 I will keep my 10B ?


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> The setup said that it didn't find any channels for my DMA. I don't know what it was looking at. I had to input the zipcode numbers with the remote for the setup to work. Then it found all of my locals.
> 
> GH


Did you punch in your billing adress zip or something else? May seem like an odd question, but I'm 45 min away from my local antennas in a different town. I know I can get them with my set up as I was fine with my old TIVO-DVR-DirecTV unit.


----------



## dover (Dec 16, 2006)

Earl Rocks!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

thekochs said:


> As this is closing want to be 100% sure.....if I have to do a red button reset as long as I don't hit 02468 I will keep my 10B ?


You won't lose 10B as long as you don't hit 02468. Just a regular red button reset won't force a revert.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

OconRecon said:


> Did you punch in your billing adress zip or something else? May seem like an odd question, but I'm 45 min away from my local antennas in a different town. I know I can get them with my set up as I was fine with my old TIVO-DVR-DirecTV unit.


Billing address and service address are the same in my case. I assume that you need to enter the zip for the DMA that you receive your locals from. Probably any zip in that area will work. Don't forget you can enter a secondary DMA zip if you get channels from two areas. 

GH


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks like a lot of you got the upgrade tonight. Good to see!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

PMA said:


> Until someone responds, I'll keep trying.....


35 minutes left. Try this:


Be reasonably close to the HR20, with the remote in hand and the sliding switch at the top all the way to the left.
Restart the recorder. RBR (Red Button Reset) works, but you can go through the Setup Menu, (Reset, Restart Recorder) if you want.
Your TV should indicate that there's no signal from the HR20. (Varies by TV.)
You should then get a blue screen with the message like "Hello. Your DirecTV receiver is starting up. "
The message should change to "Almost there. A few more seconds please..."
As soon as you see the "Almost there." message, on the remote press 0, 2, 4, 6, 8. Press each one firmly. Don't rush (but don't dawdle, either ), and don't press anything else. Wait for a few seconds or so.
You should see it start to look for new software. At first it will be looking for your current version. Then it will switch to say downloading. The exact version it downloads will depend on whatever is in live release from D* for your area.

If you don't see the "Hello." and "Almost there." messages, try using a Component, S-Video, or other non-HDMI connection to your TV.

That's it, to the best of my recollection (not that I do this all that often).

Good luck.

Edit: Never mind - looks like you got it sorted out. Well done.

Also, there's a school of thought that suggests after the process is complete and you're back to live TV, you do an RBR, just to give the machine a clean start with the new software. I don't know if it helps, but I figure it can't hurt and so I do that, too.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> The people not seeing the welcome screen may be using HDMI. You won't usually see the first screen with HDMI. As soon and the power LED or the blue ring LEDs are lit, enter the code.
> 
> GH


That's me.


----------



## stalmage (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you Santa!!!!

All my locals are coming through perfectly. Woo hoo!

:hurah:

I believe in Santa Claus again!


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

whew... just got home in time to download 10B for both my HR20's.

I took the chance and forced the update on both at the same time...
all seems fine, both are booting up now.

Thanks Earl and D* - looks like this is going to be a win/win for everyone involved!

Have a good weekend


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I second the suggestion to do a RBR as soon as the system is up and you have a picture. In previous releases, many people post problems until they do a reset. An ounce of prevention....

GH


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I guess the window is now closed. Don't forget the poll at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73207 so *Earl* and D* know how many people participated. 

GH


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> I guess the window is now closed. Don't forget the poll at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73207 so *Earl* and D* know how many people participated.
> 
> GH


ALRIGHT!!:flaiming Who's the one who got it automatically?*

* - Note: If Earl, please disregard the flames and fake anger...


----------



## Garcia (Dec 16, 2006)

looks like I got in on time...new software found (010B)!! Glad I decided to check this before I went to bed.


----------



## romney (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you to all the hard work from the software programmers at D*! I hope you all have a very happy holiday!


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

I just checked the website after installing a new OS on my puter, and just missed this (it's downloading 0xfa again)!!! Just my luck...oh well, I haven't been a good boy so santa has no reason to visit me this year...guess I am stuck with 0xfa until next year!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

caimakale said:


> I just checked the website after installing a new OS on my puter, and just missed this (it's downloading 0xfa again)!!! Just my luck...oh well, I haven't been a good boy so santa has no reason to visit me this year...guess I am stuck with 0xfa until next year!


The peverbial "Lump of Coal"? I was most afraid of that myself. If you miss the update by inches, you're stuck going back even further. Too bad it wouldn't just go back to 0x108. Sorry, but I'm sure you're still on the Nice List!!!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

caimakale said:


> I just checked the website after installing a new OS on my puter, and just missed this (it's downloading 0xfa again)!!! Just my luck...oh well, I haven't been a good boy so santa has no reason to visit me this year...guess I am stuck with 0xfa until next year!


*Earl* said in his first post that this would be the last Santa present for the rest of the year but the national download may still come before the end of the year. Guess we'll know when it starts.  Don't give up completely.

GH


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

romney said:


> Thank you to all the hard work from the software programmers at D*! I hope you all have a very happy holiday!


Welcome to the Forum romney!! :welcome_s: (I like the Avitar!)

And very well stated! Yay DirecTV! Thanks to DBSTalk and Earl Icarus, the Bear Facts Messenger! :goodjob:


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> *Earl* said in his first post that this would be the last Santa present for the rest of the year but the national download may still come before the end of the year. Guess we'll know when it starts.  Don't give up completely.
> 
> GH


Directv better roll this out nationally now that they have had "two" windows of opportunity and others that would like their OTA tuners activated have not been able to force the update. If by next Friday they have not done a national roll out I am going to call and complain.....it isn't right that there is a small window for people to force the update only known by those who visit this board and have good timing. Be fair across the board.

~Flow


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Directv better roll this out nationally now that they have had "two" windows of opportunity and others that would like their OTA tuners activated have not been able to force the update. If by next Friday they have not done a national roll out I am going to call and complain.....it isn't right that there is a small window for people to force the update only known by those who visit this board and have good timing. Be fair across the board.
> 
> ~Flow


oops. Who let the dog out? At least (I assume) you can get OTA. I have a stinking mountain in my way. I just jumped on the bandwagon because I could.

Stick around, there may be more opportunities for information that isn't available anywhere else in the world.

:welcome_s to the forum


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

brott said:


> oops. Who let the dog out? At least (I assume) you can get OTA. I have a stinking mountain in my way. I just jumped on the bandwagon because I could.
> 
> Stick around, there may be more opportunities for information that isn't available anywhere else in the world.
> 
> :welcome_s to the forum


Yes I CAN get OTA if I can EVER get my tuners activated. It's frustrating to not be in the right place at the right time and not get something I really want.

It isn't fair to those "not in the know" either. Roll out the update DTV.....it's not going to break everyone's HR20...you know this.

Geez.

I am dead serious, I am tired of waiting for it and I will call Friday and see how far up the food chain I can get with it.

~Flow


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> If by next Friday they have not done a national roll out I am going to call and complain.....~Flow


Welcome to the Forum! :welcome_s: too... I believe there's still 15 or so days left in this year so only giving them a week isn't fair... I'd wait until January 1st... Then I'd gather up all my notes and wait longer.  Don't be angry, be happy to be a part of this wonderful Forum!! Yay!!!


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

evenflow said:


> Directv better roll this out nationally now that they have had "two" windows of opportunity and others that would like their OTA tuners activated have not been able to force the update. If by next Friday they have not done a national roll out I am going to call and complain.....it isn't right that there is a small window for people to force the update only known by those who visit this board and have good timing. Be fair across the board.
> 
> ~Flow


The reason for the windows is because these releases (0x108 and 0x10B) are "Release Candidates" that only those who are willing to take a risk should use. Once the software has been found to free of any Showstopper bugs it will be released.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> "Release Candidates" that only those who are willing to take a risk should use.


How long was Vista a Beta and then a Release Candidate? Seemed like years!


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> The reason for the windows is because these releases (0x108 and 0x10B) are "Release Candidates" that only those who are willing to take a risk should use. Once the software has been found to free of any Showstopper bugs it will be released.


I am WILLING to take the update, no problem! It's just not being aware that the update is available within the window is the problem and then Directv sitting on the release.....

Fair is fair....c'mon!


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Yes I CAN get OTA if I can EVER get my tuners activated. It's frustrating to not be in the right place at the right time and not get something I really want.
> 
> It isn't fair to those "not in the know" either. Roll out the update DTV.....it's not going to break everyone's HR20...you know this.
> 
> ...


Chill out you'll eventually get it.
Just because you were late & didn't get it tonight is no reason to cause a strink & ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> How long was Vista a Beta and then a Release Candidate? Seemed like years!


Public Beta and Release Candidates were 7 months.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> Chill out you'll eventually get it.
> Just because you were late & didn't get it tonight is no reason to cause a strink & ruin it for everyone.


Unfortunately Directv's actions may force my hand here. Maybe they should go about their beta testing in a more official manner. All I ask is they start the roll out and don't hold it back any longer than what's reasonable. Or I'd gladly send my receiver ID and they can send the update to me....I would be content with that.

It just isn't cool to others who would absolutely LOVE to have their OTA channels.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> I am WILLING to take the update, no problem! It's just not being aware that the update is available within the window is the problem and then Directv sitting on the release.....
> 
> Fair is fair....c'mon!


Earl was kind enough to create a Post on the cover page that if you subscribe to it, it will mail you as soon as another update is available.http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73172


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> It just isn't cool to others who would absolutely LOVE to have their OTA channels.


This has been an argument for months before you posted this quote. Do a quick search and you will find pages of discussion on who wants the OTA. They were upset as much as you are and probably had the same feelings. Their patience paid off as will yours if you so choose.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> This has been an argument for months before you posted this quote. Do a quick search and you will find pages of discussion on who wants the OTA. They were upset as much as you are and probably had the same feelings. Their patience paid off as will yours if you so choose.


Yeah I was one of the ones patiently waiting for a national rollout. It's not the same as what's going down now....people in the know and in the right place at the right time are getting something others would want possibly weeks before "everyone" is supposed to get it.

Keep the window open longer or don't have these "special" treats. As stated have an official beta group....

Like I said I am willing to give Directv this week...until Friday the 22nd. If I dont have my update I am going to call and politely let them know of my dissatisfaction.

I am not a bad guy, just really upset at how things are being handled.

I have subscribed to the thread in which Earl says Santa won't be coming back....let's hope he does return for all the HR20 owners this week.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> It's frustrating to not be in the right place at the right time and not get something I really want.


Sorry about that. Frustration is the pits. The good news is this series of releases (0x104, 0x108 and now 0x10B) seem to correct issues other than OTA. It's unfortunate that you missed out on this most recent opportunity to get it.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> I have subscribed to the thread in which Earl says Santa won't be coming back....let's hope he does return for all the HR20 owners this week.


I was listening to Gunsmoke today, the radio version, and heard that some people used to celebrate Christmas on the 12th of January! Makes for a larger window! 

I know -->:backtotop


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

brott said:


> Sorry about that. Frustration is the pits. The good news is this series of releases (0x104, 0x108 and now 0x10B) seem to correct issues other than OTA. It's unfortunate that you missed out on this most recent opportunity to get it.


and unfair at the very basis of it.

No excuse for backchanneling information to a select few.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

evenflow said:


> and unfair at the very basis of it.
> 
> No excuse for backchanneling information to a select few.


It's called being a test subject, there was no telling if this was going to work or not, thats why such a narrow window, if it crashed all our recievers we'd be able to restore them to an earlier more stable version.
You being mad about missing the window is nothing but sour grapes.
When D* is satified they have a stable version it will be released nationally.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I really believe DirecTV will release the OTA upgrade nationally soon. Afterall that was their intention on releasing 0x104 but the rollout uncovered bugs that caused the release to be halted. Releasing 0x108 and 0x10B DirecTV is attempting to fix those bugs and restart the rollout.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> It's called being a test subject, there was no telling if this was going to work or not, thats why such a narrow window, if it crashed all our recievers we'd be able to restore them to an earlier more stable version.
> You being mad about missing the window is nothing but sour grapes.
> When D* is satified they have a stable version it will be released nationally.


Because you were able to be a "test subject" does not make these Secret Santa runs anymore appropriate. People who aren't supposed to get these updated are being fed the time and place for it to happen. Some of you don't live in LA where the REAL test subjects are.....where Directv automatically updated the HR20, so don't give me this BS about how you guys are test subjects. I'd be a test subject too if the window was great, but it's not a wide enough window for a majority of the users out there...that would be test subjects in a heartbeat.

I do have sour grapes that I wasn't one of the lucky few and I also feel no matter what that the way it has been handled has been shady and not up to standards that I think Directv would want to hold.

Easy for you to say someone has sour grapes when you have the update....you were lucky. What if you weren't lucky?

National rollout should happen this week if Directv wants to keep it's customers happy. I am starting threads on other boards about this little injustice in case the update isn't rolled out to all users.

Sorry, but I have a point here.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Sorry, but I have a point here.


No you don't, your the kid that didn't get picked to play on the team & your mad.
Well guess what, you found the site that gives you the info & the next time something needs to be tested you can get in on it unless you go whining that you didn't get this one & they decide to not do it again.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Who let the dogs out???


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> and unfair at the very basis of it.
> 
> No excuse for backchanneling information to a select few.


Hmmm. I don't believe that is true at all. Backchanneling, perhaps, but unfair? You think it's unfair because you missed out .. If you happened to have gotten lucky or been geeked out like the other folks here, would you consider it unfair then?

Consider this a gamma-testing program. This is a mere olive branch to the dbstalk.com community. A side benefit to DirecTV is a WILLING audience to potential problems. While you are clamoring for equality in the delivery of the software, DirecTV is receiving useful input to, at a minimum, feel comfortable about releasing this software to everyone - this program has merit. 0xfa has been, by far, the most stable released version yet. It would be a shame to remove that stability and regress to something less stable. DirecTV's effort to get it right is actually commendable. This group is a tough crowd to please, so getting it right here means getting it right.

If you want to be in the know, be here. It's easy to cry foul when things don't go exactly the way you planned it. If you're not happy with your DirecTV service, then you SHOULD call DirecTV and complain. Like I said, stick around, not just tonight - maybe next time you won't show up 2 minutes after it's over.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> No you don't, your the kid that didn't get picked to play on the team & your mad.
> Well guess what, you found the site that gives you the info & the next time something needs to be tested you can get in on it unless you go whining that you didn't get this one & they decide to not do it again.


Let's see what happens when the kid that didn't get picked takes it to Directv then....they have until Friday. Somebody might not like knowing their employees are catering to the masses and excluding some of those masses and in general pissing their customers off. We'll see....you keep talking down to me. They may never decide to do it again because of this situation, but bets are you won't be commenting on someone whining because you'll be in the same boat....the boat all of us should be in except the true test group. Happy Holidays or not....be fair.

You guys are biased because you have the update....all ****s and giggles for you....but I promise if I don't get the update this week I will raise these instances to whomever I have to get satisfaction. I bet some media outlets would even pick the story up.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

I also took the liberty to log these threads discussing Santa's visits.

I think it's nice Directv did that for you guys and I would be happy too, it's just been done unfairly. Send the update to everyone and if things go loopy put the old 0xFA back in the hopper and we'll force that one back. Not hard to do.

Just give us our update...


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Somebody might not like knowing their employees are catering to the masses and excluding some of those masses


Arguably , "the masses" are the ones that never find this place. We are a HUGE minority here. The idea of this wasn't to pass it along to the masses, otherwise they would have. This was opened up to a place that has taken time to create a reputation with DirecTV - not something that just happened overnight. They have walked a thin line to get to this point and it's quite fragile.

Your opinion matters, good, bad, or indifferent but sit back a moment and think of the possible consequenses of your actions. You talk of affecting the masses when your whole argument is that YOU didn't get the update on YOUR terms. Emotion is human nature but our products won't be fixed with emotion and p*ss and vinegar. Submit your troubles with the product, help find solutions but charging out of control is not the best way to handle this.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> I also took the liberty to log these threads discussing Santa's visits.
> 
> I think it's nice Directv did that for you guys and I would be happy too, it's just been done unfairly. Send the update to everyone and if things go loopy put the old 0xFA back in the hopper and we'll force that one back. Not hard to do.
> 
> Just give us our update...


I will ask you - how many of these people will be able to Force a re-download to fix the problem? They will all be on the phone calling DirecTV to complain, as you may do. You might not be able to get through next Friday... Should they call you?


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Let's see what happens when the kid that didn't get picked takes it to Directv then....they have until Friday. Somebody might not like knowing their employees are catering to the masses and excluding some of those masses and in general pissing their customers off. We'll see....you keep talking down to me. They may never decide to do it again because of this situation, but bets are you won't be commenting on someone whining because you'll be in the same boat....the boat all of us should be in except the true test group. Happy Holidays or not....be fair.
> 
> You guys are biased because you have the update....all ****s and giggles for you....but I promise if I don't get the update this week I will raise these instances to whomever I have to get satisfaction. I bet some media outlets would even pick the story up.

















evenflow


----------



## Carnivore (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm so glad I have HR10-250s with Off-air channels, untill DTV unleashes more HD channels than they have now there is no need to take my 2 HR20s out of the garage and hook them up to any TV


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Alright, I think that's enough. :backtotop Please...

Go here, where it belongs ---> Official "no OTA" venting thread


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Arguably , "the masses" are the ones that never find this place. We are a HUGE minority here. The idea of this wasn't to pass it along to the masses, otherwise they would have. This was opened up to a place that has taken time to create a reputation with DirecTV - not something that just happened overnight. They have walked a thin line to get to this point and it's quite fragile.
> 
> Your opinion matters, good, bad, or indifferent but sit back a moment and think of the possible consequenses of your actions. You talk of affecting the masses when your whole argument is that YOU didn't get the update on YOUR terms. Emotion is human nature but our products won't be fixed with emotion and p*ss and vinegar. Submit your troubles with the product, help find solutions but charging out of control is not the best way to handle this.


You are trying to reason with someone who can't be reasoned with. I didn't get my update and hundreds of thousands didn't get the update they deserve either. While you guys have your functionality many others don't. This Secret Santa backchannel info received here is no more than one being a member of the good ole boys club and it's not fair or right. The OTA tuner portion of the release doesn't seem to be an issue....RELEASE IT. I absolutely despise the way this has been handled and I guess instead of waiting to complain I should just go ahead and do it tomorrow. Maybe my complaint will make Directv think long and hard about going ahead and rolling out the update like they should NOW. I guess if I can get others from other message boards to call in and voice their concern/displeasure it would go over even better...that includes people here who didn't get the update due to the limited window.

I am not out of control, I am well within my right to state the facts about how this has been handled. How I have patiently waited for my OTA tuners to be activated only to see some people have OTA for two weeks and select more getting them because of where they post on a message board.

Sorry for me and my bad luck and sorry for someone's bad decisions at Directv to not include everyone when they should have.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> evenflow


A lot of good that did you.....

Just made up my mind to call Directv right now.

Thanks Moose....now you can go piss somewhere else. I heard your boyfriend likes Golden Showers!

:lol:


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> I will ask you - how many of these people will be able to Force a re-download to fix the problem? They will all be on the phone calling DirecTV to complain, as you may do. You might not be able to get through next Friday... Should they call you?


Why yes they can!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> I am not out of control, I am well within my right to state the facts about how this has been handled


This is not fact moreso just your opinion. In my opinion, they were justified in doing what they did.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> This is not fact moreso just your opinion. In my opinion, they were justified in doing what they did.


Directv as a whole or the man who let Earl know about the window of opportunity. Right now I am on the phone with CSR Supervisor level and they are trying to figure out who I need to speak with next.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Directv as a whole or the man who let Earl know about the window of opportunity. Right now I am on the phone with CSR Supervisor level and they are trying to figure out who I need to speak with next.


I may be mistaken but the LA market and a select few others were supposed to get the updates. Not some of you guys who got it because of a back channeled message to a guy that runs a message board. How is that justified? Tell me.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

These releases to this small group was just a way to have a very interested and competent group aid with the testing of the software. The whole idea is to allow D* to be able to get a better tested general release out to everyone in a more timely manner. Without efforts like this, I suspect that the timeline would be longer. Hopefully you and everyone else with a HR20 will very soon have full functionality.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> You are trying to reason with someone who can't be reasoned with.


I guess that says it all.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

evenflow said:


> I may be mistaken but the LA market and a select few others were supposed to get the updates. Not some of you guys who got it because of a back channeled message to a guy that runs a message board. How is that justified? Tell me.


Seems to me that it's justified if DirecTV chooses to broaden the initial release testing audience to a couple hundred active dbstalk geeks that are willing to accept the risks of trying a Release Candidate vs. a more fully tested release. Folks here will certainly provide much better test feedback than an equivalent number of randomly selected folks in L.A.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Right now I am on the phone with CSR Supervisor level and they are trying to figure out who I need to speak with next.


I am a bit interested to hear what happens. Are you logging the recording too? Please post it somewhere here so we can all hear.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Seems to me that it's justified if DirecTV chooses to broaden the initial release testing audience to a couple hundred active dbstalk geeks that are willing to accept the risks of trying a Release Candidate vs. a more fully tested release. Folks here will certainly provide much better test feedback than an equivalent number of randomly selected folks in L.A.


True, but who authorized it? Was it Directv or one person in Directv.....point is open the window longer and for more people who want it. Don't make it about a certain priviliged few.

I think someone is being nice to Earl and the board and isn't really supposed to be putting the newest release in the basket. Hence, when I get through to someone on the phone here that can tell me exactly why this is going on and some people are getting the release and some aren't that want it....and it's not an "official" regional rollout....maybe then someone will be held responsible for sub-classing Directv's customers. It sucks be treated like a second rate citizen, but I have a feeling that this won't happen again....


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

This kinda sounds like Chris again. I guess the admins would know.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> True, but who authorized it? Was it Directv or one person in Directv...


Do you honestly believe one person could open this window without DirecTV's authorization? :nono2:


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> I am a bit interested to hear what happens. Are you logging the recording too? Please post it somewhere here so we can all hear.


So far I have gotten to a CSR supervisor who told me they were working on it and the newest release was for the LA area only. I said "really?" and he said there were other beta testers as well that always worked with DTV on these releases. I then ask: anyone else and he said no. I then informed him of this message board and the 200-400 member here who got it on two nites because of "Santa."

I was informed this shouldn't have been so.....I asked him to send the release to me. He put me on hold.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Do you honestly believe one person could open this window without DirecTV's authorization? :nono2:


Many parts go into making a huge company. One person can easily make a call such as this without DirecTV as a whole knowing...especially in three hour spurts?

C'mon, bring your better evidence to the table.

There had to be a reason you guys "can't call Customer Service."

Whoops I did....my problem: I didn't get the update!


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

Wait, people are *****ing that a company is actually asking for MORE public input, essentially BETA testing software, because THEY didnt have the frame of mind to refresh the homepage and see the santa suprise? GROW THE F*** UP! This is something we have been begging for for years (not just the features, but D* actually opening up), and you selfish newbies are on the phone with a CSR managers trying to mess it up? just wait for the next one. Open your eyes you selfish lurkers. without the guys who know how to force an update, your nationally rolled out releases wouldnt be stable!

Hang the phone up, go to bed, and calm down before you mess it up for the people who pay attention to the main dbstalk page.


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

kaz said:


> Wait, people are *****ing that a company is actually asking for MORE public input, essentially BETA testing software, because THEY didnt have the frame of mind to refresh the homepage and see the santa suprise? GROW THE F*** UP! This is something we have been begging for for years (not just the features, but D* actually opening up), and you selfish newbies are on the phone with a CSR managers trying to mess it up? just wait for the next one. Open your eyes you selfish lurkers. without the guys who know how to force an update, your nationally rolled out releases wouldnt be stable!
> 
> Hang the phone up, go to bed, and calm down before you mess it up for the people who pay attention to the main dbstalk page.


Too late for that....I am talking with someone on the technical side. Said they weren't allowed to send me the release. I asked how they were allowed to send the release to people in the know for 3 hours on two separate occassions. We'll see.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Many parts go into making a huge company. I didn't get the update!


It all comes back to that. So you believe that CSR will know what programmers are doing in this "Huge Company". Listen to your own insanity, it's staring you in the face from your own screen.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Too late for that....I am talking with someone on the technical side. Said they weren't allowed to send me the release. I asked how they were allowed to send the release to people in the know for 3 hours on two separate occassions. We'll see.


So the next update, you'll be in the know, and you'll see someone else *****ing the same way you are now. What would you tell them? "good for you, it got me nowhere, live and learn" or "you tell em bub, make em stop this 'boys club' bullsh*t and make EVERYONE suffer"

You are one of those citizens who ***** after the fact, make it harder for things to happen in the future, hampering any real innovation because they dont wanna hear millions of jackasses complaining because "they arnt in the know". You said it yourself, you where not in the know, GET IN THE KNOW and shut up.

howd you find this site to begin with anyways? you obviously didnt know about it for the MONTHS we've been working w/ D*. 90% of the latest updates to the HR20 are a direct result of us *****ing about actual problems, requesting features, and reporting bugs. without us you wouldnt even be *****ing about this update as it would be many months down the road from now. Open you eyes, we are HELPING development. YOU are hampering it by sending a message that we arnt allowed to help them because it excludes millions.

Take your pacifier and goto bed already.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well first... I have to say, I am just getting home..  Good night for me..
And looks like a good night for 99% of you as well.

Seems like I missed a good time in the Chat room.....

As for the "Window"...

Here is the deal point blank.....

No one did "me" a favor... they are multi-billion dollar company, and I am just one guy who helps run a DirecTV forum. I don't own stock in DirecTV... I pay my bill just like you do. 

If you think something of this magnitude can get "snuck" in with out appropriate people okaying it... you go on believing that.

You can call as many CSRs as you want, get to what ever tier you think is the highest you can get too... not going to change the fact of what is going... and frankly... what has been going on for 10 years with DirecTV.

As far back as I can remember... Staggard releases have always been the case... Always... Some staggard releaes could multiple months... know what that means... some "select" people, get it months before others... 

Even look at the "TiVo" history on DirecTV... even there they had a place where you could "request" to be on the early distribution list...... before the staggard releases... WHY? They know the people in the Internet world, are "geeks" for the lack of a better word.

They are going to grab those versions, and are going to use that for the pure sake of "having" the newest "think"... and you know what... that is the best thing that can happy... as those willing to "ask" to be there and take that risk.

So this "window" is no different then that... a "window" that you can "ask" for the software update, via the 02468... 

You want to know how long this has been in the works... 12+ months.
12 months (Since the R15 release), DBSTalk and other forums have been proving their "worth" to DirecTV... and you know what...
After that time, they decided to try this...

Wednesday was the first shot... then today, I got about 2 additional hour notice. And I started that subscribtion thread earlier in the day, before I even knew there was an opportunity (basically I wanted to stop the PM of people asking for me to tell them when the next santa flight was).

And low and behold... the LA team at DirecTV stayed late (do you really think they work to 11PM on a Friday night), because they wanted to do this.

I did the best I could in notifying people.
Heck even another major DBS site posted this information, and tapped into it.

So this would probably classify as one of the "worst" kept secrets out there.
So sorry you didn't hear about till "late"... I also heard about Bears Playoff tickets going on sale, about an hour after they where totally sold out.

So continue your phone calls.... spend your time doing that.
But in the mean time, subscribe from the thread... and be ready for the next time this "may" occur.

And to everyone else... chill a bit... and let the guy vent... just let it flow.


----------



## NWAlilweaz (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, I was one of the ticked off out of the loop customers too. I was damn lucky to come back here today to get the scoop. Like some people said its BETA Testing! We take the risk to force-download. Yeah I've been ticked off too spending hours on the phone with Dtv's CSRs who most seemed that they don't have a flipping clue what is going on. I was told today (well yesterday) that here in the midwest, the official update should be ready by the end of this month. Hell, a lot of people around here don't even have the new 5 lmb birds up. I had to whine and complain about getting that two months ago when I bought my HR20 when it got first released. This is the ONLY site that I've found that gives me any information of what the updates fix. Dtv can't even tell me that information. Is it BS that only a small part of Cali gets the betas? Hell yeah, but don't whine and complain to Dtv and ruin it for the ones that took time and energy to find this site. Evenflow, you now found the site; if the official rollout isn't out by the end of the month, I'm sure you'll find info here if "santa" comes again.
Now if I am in the right thread:
Green Bay
54302
I'm using a RCA powered rabbit ears thing and I've noticed that I could bring in more strength on my old h20 than with the HR20. HR20 seems touchy. Got all my locals except for WACY 32 but like I've said in another post; 32 is NBC 26's red headed stepchild so go figure. Didn't really play with the record button much yet but so far I am really satisfied. I haven't had any hickups (knock on wood) as of yet with this new rollout from last night.
I honestly do hope Dtv releases a official update soon because a lot of the HR20 customers have gotten screwed over by Dtv with the ongoing promise that OTA will soon be turned on. That and I'm getting tired of when I call sometimes during the day I always seem to get the call centers in the Philipeans and talking to some CSR who speaks broken english!


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Got the update. OTA does not pick up 3-1 or 3-2 here in Cleveland. I receive it at 100% on my H20.I believe hat it uses VHF channel 2. I believe that that this is the bug described earlier.
Earl, am I correct and is DTV aware of this problem?


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Well said Earl, and thanks for all the effort you put into this.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rlockshin said:


> Got the update. OTA does not pick up 3-1 or 3-2 here in Cleveland. I receive it at 100% on my H20.I believe hat it uses VHF channel 2. I believe that that this is the bug described earlier.
> Earl, am I correct and is DTV aware of this problem?


They know the some people are having problems... 
I don't know "specifics" other then a few... so post it up in the OTA threads, and I am sure they will see it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dtvmiami said:


> It's obvious ur that one member that's been banned some many times by earl.
> 
> ....
> I notice you post while Earl is :sleeping: but by morning time, I'm sure he'll :box:right back to The hall of shame: *banned*!
> ...


Serious now... everyone, only warning (I am tired, and I might be a little snippy)... get off evenflow's case...

I don't snap at you guys when you go "off" a bit like that... And really don't want to see you all do it to another member, just because he has a different "view" on what is going on..

If you don't agree with it, respond accordingly... but do it in a constructive manner... please... Even though you may be defending "me" and DBSTalk, ect... that can get a bit carried away... and because just equally as bad.

Oh... and for the record, no... evenflow is not the user you think he is.
Believe me... those that have had to deal with that user before, know EXACTLY what he "looks" like...

And evenflow is not even close...

So evenflow... seriously... I haven't seen you around here before, welcome to the forums... hopefully we can get to a point, that DBSTalk can help you with your HR20... or at least get you pointed in the right direction..

Earl

Good night all.....


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll go on record to predict that due to the flack caused by Santa's return visit, there will be no more public testing ....so I hope those of you who were not happy about this testing plan can find some happiness in the fact that now none of us will get the updates and that progress on making the HR 20 what it should be will be slowed....just because you did not get it...kinda sad I think.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ToddD said:


> I'll go on record to predict that due to the flack caused by Santa's return visit, there will be no more public testing any more....so I hope those of you who were not happy about this testing plan can find some happiness in the fact that now none of us will get the updates and that progress on making the HR 20 what it should be will be slowed....just because you did not get it...kinda sad I think.


What because of the one or two people? 
Hardley... there are some other factors that may play into it being a while till this may happen again... and hopefully, sincerily hope... that those factors don't play out...

This is a good thing.... for the "geek" user base.

This wasn't "built" in a day, it certainly isn't going to be torn down in a day either...

Seriously now... I am off to bed... the sun is going to be up in a couple hours...


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

ToddD said:


> I'll go on record to predict that due to the flack caused by Santa's return visit, there will be no more public testing ....so I hope those of you who were not happy about this testing plan can find some happiness in the fact that now none of us will get the updates and that progress on making the HR 20 what it should be will be slowed....just because you did not get it...kinda sad I think.


The "discussion" reminded me of how valuable this board is. I just sent in my $15 subscription.


----------



## Knon2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

I personally think that D* will continue a version of this "testing" program since it is always better to have a smaller group of skilled testers than a larger group of unknowing testers, especially if you are dealing with a peice of hardware such as this. People want to test, and they are being given the chance for the most part. If they missed the boat, maybe next time, they will get involved too. If not, well, they didn't get involved. Sour grapes are a bad thing, but maybe if someone would give D* a call stating that they are very, very happy with the direction that was taken in this effort it would counterbalance any damage that may have been done. I am sure that this was expected, at least to a small degree when they decided to do a limited rollout, after all, they do limited roll-outs all the time with the staggered release system they are employing now. I am really happy that I didn't complain that I didn't get the first Santa present. Instead I just read about the results of the lucky ones that did, and guess what, I am now one of the lucky ones too. Thanks Earl, and thanks D*. I would call D* tonight and try to offset the sour grapes from earlier from easyflow if I knew it would be okay to call, after all, what CSR wouldn't like to actually get a "KUDOs" for a change


----------



## dtvmiami (Sep 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Serious now... everyone, only warning (I am tired, and I might be a little snippy)... get off evenflow's case...
> 
> I don't snap at you guys when you go "off" a bit like that... And really don't want to see you all do it to another member, just because he has a different "view" on what is going on..
> 
> ...


I C, u gotta admit he set himself pretty good though. Anyways, I deleted that post and my apologies to evenflow for thinking he was someone else. My bad.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

I downloaded it TWICE and my system gets to "Searching for local market..." and nothing ever happens.

But, no biggie. The initial post said it may even break some things and it didn't do that, so I'm happy.

There was bound to be a few like evenflow who missed it and where bummed.

I'm going to go do the survey o D* knows how it went for me.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Knon2000 said:


> I personally think that D* will continue a version of this "testing" program since it is always better to have a smaller group of skilled testers than a larger group of unknowing testers, especially if you are dealing with a peice of hardware such as this. People want to test, and they are being given the chance for the most part.


I'm with you. Let's examine our three alternatives and pick the best one rationally.


Mass rollout to the entire country each time.
"Fair" (a very slippery concept that doesn't add any value except to quiet those with an excessive sense of entitlement.)
Delays releases while D* performs internal testing (with their own, relatively small team) in an effort to minimize user downside and call center overload.
End result - slower evolution of the box.

Staggered roll-out by zip code
Not fair ("Why penalize me because I don't live on the west coast?")
Minimizes impact to users and call centers while still expanding the number of testers and adding "real world" variations.
Limits testing of local variations to one part of the country. (This can slow detection of market specific issues, like we're seeing with OTA channel listings and guide data in some areas.)
End result - better than nothing, but still limited due to its artificially narrow geographic focus.

Opt-In roll-outs
Moderately fair - anyone who cares and can demonstrate a slight degree of technical savvy (by subscribing to Earl's Santa thread) can participate, while those with lower tolerance for risk and hassle are left alone.
Minimizes impact to users and call centers while still expanding the number of testers and adding "real world" variations.
Cross-country testing accelerates the detection and repair of local market issues.
End result - D* can safely improve the box faster than other methods, while providing much hgher satisfaction to the Vocal Minority (just read the board for a while and it's obvious what the sentiment is).


Seems obvious to me - Opt-In roll-outs provide the most benefit with the least risk and the highest match to both D* and individual customer needs.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What because of the one or two people?
> Hardley... there are some other factors that may play into it being a while till this may happen again... and hopefully, sincerily hope... that those factors don't play out...
> 
> This is a good thing.... for the "geek" user base.
> ...


Earl, Great job Man and many, many thanks!!! I have one channel coming in at 48-52 (WC-45-1) in my market and 2 subs not showing but overall quite pleased. I'm not going to bit*h about a few but rather use my time constructively and try to find out why (in the case of WCW 45-1) may be weak and if it has something to do with VHF/UHF difference. I may even have to tweak the antenna a bit but again no biggie. A fact in life is... You are always going to have your 10% that in one way or another you just can't please no matter what you do and from what I can see you have a very good grasp on this. Keep up the GREAT WORK EARL!!!! GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks "Santa"!! Got the update last night and no problems so far. Haven't had much time to test it all out. All locals came in at 100% except for NBC @ about 90% and get the 711 receiving info sign. But overall seems to be ok. I guess time will tell once I can start recording a few things and using the slip features.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think evenflow is going to cough up his 15.00 for awhile.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Another Earl "present" and success.

THANKS.


----------



## bimmer10 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Earl!

I missed the first opportunity but was able to jump in on last nights window. I'm located in Jacksonville, FL. The update came through fine, I reset the HR20 twice after the update just in case. So far its working great, Im sure there will be some issues but its great not having to switch sources on my TV anymore. It recored the Tonight show rerun last night without a hitch and switching local channels sometimes slows down but no biggie.

To all the haters, just reset the HR20 and revert back to the latest nation wide release  . Or jump back to the HR10-250 and complain about the 6.3a release  

Santa (Earl) thanks again!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, I caught Santa's first flight with 0x108 but I wasn't on the Forum last night to get wind of 0x10B. Oh well. I subscribed to Santa's thread - maybe we'll get another sneak peak release, maybe not. I still appreciate everything Earl did to get the word out, even if I missed it.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

Earl - one more time p- Thank You for your time and effort - you da man


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Well the 10B worked fine for me, going from FA. I wanted to make sure I understand two things that I seem to obe reading in this loooooong thread

1. it is wise after forcing the 10B load to do another RBR?
2. Doing this, WITHOUT hitting 02468 will keep it at 10B, not put it back to FA?

If so I will do that now, before I start the antenna setup.

As I understand it, 02468 if done now, would actually put me back to FA, so I would be wise to just rbr and keep my hands in my pocket and it willl still stay at 10B?

Ya?

Thanks.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> Well the 10B worked fine for me, going from FA. I wanted to make sure I understand two things that I seem to obe reading in this loooooong thread
> 
> 1. it is wise after forcing the 10B load to do another RBR?
> 2. Doing this, WITHOUT hitting 02468 will keep it at 10B, not put it back to FA?
> ...


Yes. A reboot will not change firmware...keep your pinkies off the 02468 and you should be fine.


----------



## Raff (Sep 5, 2006)

I pulled it last night, going from 0xFA. It downloaded and installed without an issue. Got my OTA back (coming from an HR10) and that worked perfect too. Networking came right up via DHCP from my Linksys, and that worked well. I went to bed to let the Guide settle so I can do some testing on recordings and other features today.

So far, so good. Thanks to DirecTV and especially to Earl!


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

hasan said:


> Yes. A reboot will not change firmware...keep your pinkies off the 02468 and you should be fine.


Thanks Hasan, will hold my breath and do it now. Then the setup. Going to connect my HDMI cable to my dvd palyer instead too, since I see no diff on hr20 twixt the hdmi and component. Might as well push the dvd player!


----------



## msm96wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Raff said:


> I pulled it last night, going from 0xFA. It downloaded and installed without an issue. Got my OTA back (coming from an HR10) and that worked perfect too. Networking came right up via DHCP from my Linksys, and that worked well. I went to bed to let the Guide settle so I can do some testing on recordings and other features today.
> 
> So far, so good. Thanks to DirecTV and especially to Earl!


Also, thanks again Earl. I am out of town, so unable to get the latest Santa visit, but I am grateful for the present left on Santa's first run.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

OconRecon said:


> I downloaded it TWICE and my system gets to "Searching for local market..." and nothing ever happens.
> 
> But, no biggie. The initial post said it may even break some things and it didn't do that, so I'm happy.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about when you do the antenna setup? You enter your zip code and it says "Searching For Local Market"?

If so, try another zip code nearby. IN your same DMA. My zip code just hung there at searching for local market (95076). I tried twice, and let it sit for 10 minutes or so the second time. Third time I tried another zip code in our DMA (95062). Found it in 30 seconds or less, says "You're in the Salinas/Monterey DMA", and off we go.


----------



## RollTideinHD (Dec 13, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Arguably , "the masses" are the ones that never find this place. We are a HUGE minority here. The idea of this wasn't to pass it along to the masses, otherwise they would have. This was opened up to a place that has taken time to create a reputation with DirecTV - not something that just happened overnight. They have walked a thin line to get to this point and it's quite fragile.
> 
> Your opinion matters, good, bad, or indifferent but sit back a moment and think of the possible consequenses of your actions. You talk of affecting the masses when your whole argument is that YOU didn't get the update on YOUR terms. Emotion is human nature but our products won't be fixed with emotion and p*ss and vinegar. Submit your troubles with the product, help find solutions but charging out of control is not the best way to handle this.


Well said! Best solution to make everybody happy is to do the secret update again on 12/20! I get my HR20 installed then.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Santa,

It would be nice if there was a link in OTR Antena Signal Strength that would allow you to remove channels with low signal. I know you can write them down and go back one screen to get the job done. Just an idea, if you can pass this on to Saint Nick.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

I know a few people are having some problems but from the start I have NOT had any problems with my HR20. I'm using HDMI and it works great I downloaded 0x10B last night and the install & setup of my OTA was done without any problems:allthumbs 
I hope not to many of us have problems.

Also, I just wanted to thank Earl for the heads up on the download. You all know that Earl does not have to help us at all. 

Thank you Earl :goodjob: for all your help.

:flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

RollTideinHD said:


> Well said! Best solution to make everybody happy is to do the secret update again on 12/20! I get my HR20 installed then.


Imagine my frustration last night watching everyone download the latest stuff... I get my Hr20 between 12 and 2 today so I was a sad camper.

Hopefully either one of these will go national or another santa flight will take place soon.

I have a H20 working great with OTA. I can't get HD locals yet via D* so this is a must have for me and the Hr20


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I also heard about Bears Playoff tickets going on sale, about an hour after they where totally sold out.


You and me both!!! Luckily the in-laws have tickets on the Goal line but they'll probably sell. Now with the OTA, we may have better seats in the living room!! Sorry for the trouble last night Earl, it was all I could do to keep from shouting. I just hope I didn't say anything too harsh. We've all had frustrations and I hope evenflow got some peace of mind last night, if it was only to vent at us. 

Go Bears!


----------



## evenflow (Dec 16, 2006)

Just J said:


> I'm with you. Let's examine our three alternatives and pick the best one rationally.
> 
> 
> Mass rollout to the entire country each time.
> ...


This is the best post from any of you. Opt-in Rollouts would be great, as long as they notify all those that want it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Back to topic guys. If you have a disagreement take it to PM. This bickering does nothing to help elevate the thread.

:backtotop


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

Tomster said:


> did you input the secondary zip code for that market?


thanks Tomster, that did the trick, weird though, I didnt have to do that on my h20, either way everything seems to be working great


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

evenflow said:


> Don't start something you can't finish.


But I can finish it...

See you in a week.

Your post's (that where deleted), where un-called for in the tone that you decided to take them in.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I can finish it...
> 
> See you in a week.


And with that, I make another call for:

:backtotop

Keep it clean guys.... please....


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Back to topic guys. If you have a disagreement take it to PM. This bickering does nothing to help elevate the thread.
> 
> :backtotop


 ALREADY DONE, PM NOTIFED THANKS

We should be back on task now


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Raff said:


> I pulled it last night, going from 0xFA. It downloaded and installed without an issue. Got my OTA back (coming from an HR10) and that worked perfect too. Networking came right up via DHCP from my Linksys, and that worked well. I went to bed to let the Guide settle so I can do some testing on recordings and other features today.
> 
> So far, so good. Thanks to DirecTV and especially to Earl!


That's another good point to note on all of these downloads... Which of them came from 0xFA, 0x104, 108, or even earlier. I would imagine there could be different results. On that, does the software overwrite the WHOLE program? - or just certain parts that are goofy, kinda like Windows Update does or any "Patch" you download for your computer? I guess that's my question, are they "Patches" or Full Installs?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They are full installs


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Guys, many reported posts in this thread.

This is your warning, keep this thread civilized. Your allowed to disagree, but do so in a mature manner free of name calling and profanity.

Next violator receives a vacation.

Please tone it down.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I downloaded 10B at 11:00 EST. Basically ok, but some problems observed -- not enough to make me revert though early on I wasn't sure. Most of these are being discussed elsewhere and I haven't been able to read all the forums AND I have to leave for a bit, but here's what I've seen. (Some good stuff here.)

Former Level: 0x00FA
Current Level: 0x010B

Problems observed:

- Guide button does not go directly to Guide

- In both live and recorded mode, press Play for status, pressing Replay 3x 

rapidly throws you out, turns off Status. 

- In both live and recorded mode, press Play for status, press and hold Replay 

throws you out, turns off Status. (Does not go to beginning of recording/buffer.)

Workaround: When Status bar is displayed, exit before using Replay.

- In Menu, Favorites, Edit Settings, Add/Remove Channels, PageDown is erratic, 

PageUp does not work at all.

Workaround: Key in your first (or lower numbered channel) to go back to 

the top.

- There seems to show an error in the docs which leads to confusion in setup and 

using Native and Format. This all slows down channel change speed until 

corrected.

Specifically, it appears that the instructions for TV Type should say to select 

the "highest" mode your TV can display (and only one option should be 

selectable). Then with a channel that displays your highest mode, set the Format 

to the view you want to see LOWER resolution modes (i.e. Pillar Box). Then you 

can safely select Native with almost no speed impact. All channels show as the 

SHOULD be (for example, an image which is letterboxed within pillar box may be 

set to fill the screen using my Sony TV remote. But it's displayed correctly). 
HR20 Settings need no further adjustment.

- Close Captioning shows up to three (short, truncated) lines (not just on) but 

all overlaid, garbled and unreadable.

- OTA setup works fine, but channels I get via TV tuner (splitter for both) are not received via the HR20. New antenna coming and I have some tweaks to be made yet.


Problems resolved:
FF and Rewind are smoother and stop at the screen image rather than "sliding"


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

When I uploaded 108 I was recieving all the local digital channels except 1, a weather radar channel.
I also started recieving 4 digital channels I couldn't get with the TV tuner (4 PBS digital stations).

Now with 10b I've lost 2 channels I regularly watch (23.1 & 41.1) along with 6 channels I didn't set to my favorites (17.1, 44.1, 47.1, 47.2, 47.3 & 53.1).
The second group I don't know if I got them on 108 but I do know I get them with the TV tuner & my D* locals package.
I thought it was intresting the channels I'm having problems with in 10b are all UHF channels.
These channels all show up in the guide & the info screen works but I can't get a good enough signal to see a picture or get sound.


----------



## Quickone (Dec 4, 2006)

I am just amazed with some people on here. This forum has been very valuable to me and other people here. We got a second chance to download this update, and people are still complaining. It goes to show you, that some people are never happy.

The h20 box is relativetly new, so be prepared to have problems, if you want full proof go back to your tivo box, and enjoy none of the new programing or features  

Thank You Chris and Thank you Earl.


----------



## KitchMD (Aug 27, 2006)

Great job Earl! I've been keeping up on this all week while I've been out of town. I really wish I could have been home for the rollout.

Any chance santa might make one more trip next week, say 22nd-24th? The 22nd would be a great birthday present for me!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I just flicked to 101 for the U2 show there and the audio dropped on it, actually, it never came on. My receiver seems to get a slight signal but never locks in. I change back to another station and all is good. I also checked out the XM stuff and am getting the same response as the 101 U2 show. Also, the U2 on 800 has no sound either.

- FYI, I'm running optical to my 6.1 receiver.

Oh!! UPDATE (and I should probably delete all of this but...) It just kicked back on. Must have been a broadcast problem. I'll tell the wife the receiver is going bad and I need a new one . Always works - if you count a roll of the eyes and a "Huff".


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

well said quicktone. i registered 12-14-06 but have been reading for a long time thank you earl and all responsible for this forum.and for the second chance ..merry christmas all...


----------



## ncc_dtvsub (Dec 16, 2006)

Upgraded in the Sacramento market last night with no problem. Now I have to finish running Ethernet cables.  I was not quite ready for that good surprise. 

A suggestion, though, to the dtv folks that could be considered: Some people (like me) live on the fringe of another market (in my case San Fransisco) and in an area where there are some OTA channels in the local market cannot be received (due to geographic positioning), while there are other OTA channels in the other market can be received. An easy way to add/confirm these when the set up is being done would be great, as in some cases it will pick up a lot of channels; and adding/checking/verifying is not a simple task. Perhaps showing strength as the are added and letting the user decide would be nice. Just a thought.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I downloaded both 108 and now 10B and am very happy for the way Earl and Santa notified us of the window.

I spent quite a bit of time this morning flipping through all the channels and watching recordings and feel that these both are huge improvements over some of the earlier updates.

I now am very happy with my decision to get an HR20 and enjoy the opportunity to watch a new product grow and improve.

I am not new to this situation since I bought an original Dishplayer 7100 when the software would only let you pause TV!!

We have come a long way in a few short years!!!


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Well just for my own two cents. I downloaded 10b last night and connected my antenna this morning. DId the setup and all is peachy keen with it. It might be my imagaintion but it seems all video just looks a bit better now. Maybe just clearer space between me and the SAT ?? but anyway, so far, 10b is a real go for me.


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Hello all, I am back on this forum after last night's download of 10b and have a question. Is there a place that has a summary overview of what the internet features are? I need to buy a router to get an ethernet line run to the HR20 but am not sure what this gets me.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

No problems in Buffalo (other than the Bills game being blacked out). 

Software update installed fine. OTA scan and setup are good and the new network options work as well. Guide speed seems about the same. I have not tried any recording yet. Hopefully there are no major issues there. I just hope they get the audio sync issues fixed soon. That's my only real complaint right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

OconRecon said:


> I downloaded it TWICE and my system gets to "Searching for local market..." and nothing ever happens.
> 
> But, no biggie. The initial post said it may even break some things and it didn't do that, so I'm happy.
> 
> ...


Don't accept the default zip code when you do the antenna setup. You need to enter the numbers for the system to recognize them. Otherwise it will not know what DMA to look for. I had the same problem Wednesday. 

GH


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi.

There are no internet options per se. You cant surf the web. The network option allows you to stream audio and video from your computer to the HR20. You need a broadband connection (no dialup). Then you'll need a broadband router, like a Linksys. Next, you'll need either a hard wired connection from the Linksys to the HR20 or a wireless bridge. You cant use the HR20 USB port for networking. Finally, you'll need media server software (like twonky). If you have more questions, just ask.

Bye.



PMA said:


> Hello all, I am back on this forum after last night's download of 10b and have a question. Is there a place that has a summary overview of what the internet features are? I need to buy a router to get an ethernet line run to the HR20 but am not sure what this gets me.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Don't accept the default zip code when you do the antenna setup. You need to enter the numbers for the system to recognize them. Otherwise it will not know what DMA to look for. I had the same problem Wednesday.
> 
> GH


Yes I was lucky enough to have read that in the posts last night, so even though my zip was already there, I entered it again, and all went super smooth for me. Didn't take more than 1 or 2 mins for the search.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> Well just for my own two cents. I downloaded 10b last night and connected my antenna this morning. DId the setup and all is peachy keen with it. It might be my imagaintion but it seems all video just looks a bit better now. Maybe just clearer space between me and the SAT ?? but anyway, so far, 10b is a real go for me.


I said it was clearer to me last night in an earlier post...but like you my friend i wondered whether it was just me....


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> Yes I was lucky enough to have read that in the posts last night, so even though my zip was already there, I entered it again, and all went super smooth for me. Didn't take more than 1 or 2 mins for the search.


Yeah - that one had me going for a minute. Accepted the default and was presented with all sorts or call letters I'd never heard of.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

bimmer10 said:


> To all the haters, just reset the HR20 and revert back to the latest nation wide release  . Or jump back to the HR10-250 and complain about the 6.3a release
> 
> Santa (Earl) thanks again!!!


The 6.3b release is going out now, unless they've stopped it. I got it on the 13th.


----------



## hi-rez (Sep 20, 2006)

richlife said:


> There seems to show an error in the docs which leads to confusion in setup and
> 
> using Native and Format. This all slows down channel change speed until
> 
> ...


I get better picture quality letting my HDTV do the upscaling/downscaling to its native 720p. My TV has a better/more advanced scaler than the HR20 does.

As such, I select 480i/480p/720p/1080i so all channels are fed to my TV without any scaling done by the HR20.

Hope that helps clarify why it is setup like that!


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

dpluta said:


> No problems in Buffalo (other than the Bills game being blacked out).
> 
> Software update installed fine. OTA scan and setup are good and the new network options work as well. Guide speed seems about the same. I have not tried any recording yet. Hopefully there are no major issues there. I just hope they get the audio sync issues fixed soon. That's my only real complaint right now.
> 
> Thanks.


Audio sync problem, from what I hear, won't be magically fixed anytime soon, unfortunately. It's still a major problem on some of my recordings.

The Favorties channel scroll issue will obviously need fixing.

That said, I really like the new menu setup, esp. way it now displays the Playlist items.


----------



## bimmer10 (Oct 6, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> The 6.3b release is going out now, unless they've stopped it. I got it on the 13th.


Thanks for letting me know. I will have to connect my HR10's phone line again for 6.3b, I'm on 6.3a right now and I have not had any issues.


----------



## kdubey (Dec 14, 2006)

Add "missed latest download" AGAIN to the list of reasons why helping someone move sucks!  

Read the forum 50 times a day on Thursday and Friday till around 3, then help someone move and miss out on all the action. Not my week.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

PINKIE LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN OX10b FOUND PINKIE DOING 3X!!!!


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Don't accept the default zip code when you do the antenna setup. You need to enter the numbers for the system to recognize them. Otherwise it will not know what DMA to look for. I had the same problem Wednesday.
> 
> GH


I was pretty sure I entered in my zip the first time, but just to be sure, I downloaded a second time and it still "hung" on Searching for Local Markets..., despite making sure I entered the zip in manually.

I tried to repeat my regular set up and it hangs there now as well, even after a RBR.

Yet I'm watching the Cowboys and Falcons in HD, so again, I'm just glad it didn't mess things up. My wife would have given me a big fat "what'd you do that for!".

So, I'll continue to lurk and listen. A bummer, but I've learned not to fret too much about things out of my control. 

Maybe I'll do an overnight hard reset.

Thanks for the thoughts GH.


----------



## Zeos (Aug 20, 2006)

kdubey said:


> Add "missed latest download" AGAIN to the list of reasons why helping someone move sucks!
> 
> Read the forum 50 times a day on Thursday and Friday till around 3, then help someone move and miss out on all the action. Not my week.


Don't feel bad, I had to go out of town yesterday. Came back today and found there's been another update. I'm still on 108....

Not really upset, but kind of bummed as I'd found a few things acting odd in 108, (mostly my OTA stations showing 100% +/- signal but no picture...attempting to tune to them slows the box to a near crawl -As in attempting to change back to a non-ata channel can take upwards of 5 minutes) but I don't know now if I should post 'em or not as they've probably been fixed by now.


----------



## kdubey (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey I wish I had 108, I missed that one too!



Zeos said:


> Don't feel bad, I had to go out of town yesterday. Came back today and found there's been another update. I'm still on 108....
> 
> Not really upset, but kind of bummed as I'd found a few things acting odd in 108, (mostly my OTA stations showing 100% +/- signal but no picture...attempting to tune to them slows the box to a near crawl -As in attempting to change back to a non-ata channel can take upwards of 5 minutes) but I don't know now if I should post 'em or not as they've probably been fixed by now.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jheda said:


> PINKIE LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IN OX10b FOUND PINKIE DOING 3X!!!!


I just found pinkie doing 1x.......wasn't around long b/c I was clicking on up to 3x and there she went..... long live pinkie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, Pinkie is alive and well on my set also. However, as long as it works I really don't mind some pink on occassion.


----------

